# 99(c) Satellite - General Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please log all issues pertaining to the 99(c) satellite (also known as DIRECTV11) here.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Funny everything that got remapped work off the jump. Those that where already remapped didn't.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Boy I bet they thought this wouldn't happen. ESPN and ESPN2 being down.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Obviously the problems were temporary, that's why the changeover was done so early midweek.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> H20-600
> None of the new channel numbers were showing up on this box, all my other HD STB's had them. I needed to reboot the H20 to get the new channels (306,552,390,392.396.398) to show up in the channel guide.


Model: H20-600

Not sure if this is re 99 or 103

I found the same problem this morning, about 6 AM ET.
I ran the TP strength, and I believe I was missing odd or even on either 99 or 103. (I should have written this down, but I was already running late this morning. I then checked one of my HR20-700s, and I had no picture or sound on 501 or 537 (no Searching for Sat popup, just a blank screen). About an hour later, I checked the HR20-700 again, and both channels were fine. Signal strength acceptable on all sats. (I'm getting 60s and 70s on 103 and 99, and 90s on 119 and 90s on 119 and 110, so it's time to reaim the dish.)

Didn't have time to recheck the H20.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Picture looks nice! 

May use this post for other info eventually ...


----------



## qwsxz (May 12, 2008)

7AM: no reboot needed and I get 306,552,390,392,396,398 and the dups (ESPN..etc) All looks fine and dandy.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Could be coincidence, but I had one HR20-700 (NR) that wouldn't respond to the power button on the remote. RBR had no effect. A cold boot eventually woke it up. (My other HR20-700 was fine)

All was fine thereafter.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New table:

```
ESPNHD,   206
  ESN2HD,   209
   TNTHD,   245
   HBOHD,   501
   SHOHD,   537
   PPVHD,   139
  TDISHD,   292
   PPVHD,   181
    HDTH,   281
     UHD,   259
    TEST,   281 tv:hdt9318.ch
     HDN,   306
    HDNM,   552
    TEST,  9321 tv:famhd.ch
    TEST,  9324 tv:foxhdrm9324.ch
    TEST,  9325 tv:kabcdt.ch
    TEST,  9327 tv:fsphd9327.ch
    TEST,  9328 tv:foxhdss.ch
    TEST,  9329 tv:fxhdno2.ch
    TEST,  9330 tv:foxhdaz9330.ch
    TEST,  9331 tv:fsnhdmw9331.ch
    TEST,   634 tv:msghd9333.ch
    TEST,    58 tv:kqcadt9338.ch
    TEST,  9341 tv:fsn9341.ch
    TEST,  9346 tv:sunnet.ch
    NBCE,   392
    FOXE,   398
    ABCE,   396
    CBSE,   390
    TEST,  9352 tv:fsohhd9352.ch
    TEST,  9353 tv:kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,  9355 tv:fsnflhd9355.ch
    TEST,  9363 tv:fsnoh29363.ch
    TEST,  9366 tv:knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369 tv:kcbsdt9369.ch
    TEST,  9370 tv:fso9370.ch
   MSGHD,   634
    TEST,  9376 tv:test9376.ch
   PPVHD,   138
   PPVHD,   145
   PPVHD,   180
   PPVHD,   136
```


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Not sure if this is related but I have had spotted pixelation issues on other channels that started last night on my local SD and HD, HGTV, HGTV HD, VH1, Food, Food HD, and Foxnews. These were the only ones that I watched yesterday. Every few minuets it would pixelate in a spot on the screen for a couple seconds then be fine for a few more minutes, it was getting a little annoying. All signal were in the upper 80's to 100 on all sats. This was on different boxes as well - R15, H21, and HR20.


----------



## raydrfan (Aug 11, 2007)

I checked signal strength on 99(c) this morning. I only had values in the high 70's to low 80's on tuner 1, but they were all in the mid to high 90's on tuner 2. I do not see this on any of the other satellites. Any Ideas? I sure would hate to have LOS due to the tuner 1 reception. I am using HR20-100


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

I have signal strengths on D11 in the 20's-30's. I called Directv to get it repeaked and they told me they couldn't do it until I actually lose service! It's a perfectly clear day here, and my signal strength is low, yet they won't fix it until the signal actually goes out. Is this normal, or did I get a CSR in a bad mood?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not getting a signal on quite a few channels, locals WPIX and WWOR, ESPN, ESPN2, HBO (501), and a few others. SIgnals on 99c are at peak 55 on any of the transponders.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

just call and tell them it's not working and you are physically unable to trouble shoot


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

JayPSU said:


> I have signal strengths on D11 in the 20's-30's. I called Directv to get it repeaked and they told me they couldn't do it until I actually lose service! It's a perfectly clear day here, and my signal strength is low, yet they won't fix it until the signal actually goes out. Is this normal, or did I get a CSR in a bad mood?


Call back. A different CSR might give you a different answer. Do you have the protection plan?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

JayPSU said:


> I called Directv to get it repeaked and they told me they couldn't do it until I actually lose service!


In my day, we climbed up on the roof and fixed it ouselves. In the snow, uphill in both directions!


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

DarinC said:


> In my day, we climbed up on the roof and fixed it ouselves. In the snow, uphill in both directions!


HA - what are you talking about your day, I still do this!

:lol:


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

And some of us get our exercise by calling customer service.

(Actually, we get exercised by calling customer service.)


----------



## pdicamillo (Sep 28, 2007)

JayPSU said:


> I have signal strengths on D11 in the 20's-30's. I called Directv to get it repeaked and they told me they couldn't do it until I actually lose service! It's a perfectly clear day here, and my signal strength is low, yet they won't fix it until the signal actually goes out. Is this normal, or did I get a CSR in a bad mood?


There is some logic behind that response, because transponders which are not actually being used for any channels may not be operating at full power. If you have such low signal strengths, you should get searching for signal messages or unacceptable pixelation on affected channels. Base your complaint on that, and then mention you noticed the signal strengths are very low, so you think someone needs to come out and align your dish or do some other kind of repair.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

99a on both my 2 h20's low to mid 70's with 1 transponder #2 at 81
103b high 80's to low 90's 
all other sats 95+
103a is a spot beam not aimed at me


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

DarinC said:


> In my day, we climbed up on the roof and fixed it ouselves. In the snow, uphill in both directions!


I just did yesterday 

I really like P Smiths tables for the D11 Satellite. Its very similar to the E* Uplink report and nice to know what is on the bird.

Have to say I'm disappointed not to see Travel Channel HD in a test slot


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD (Jan 25, 2006)

Even Transponders in the low to mid 80's range. Odd Tp's in the low 90's. All other satellites in the mid to upper 90's. Should be OK shouldn't I?


----------



## computersecguy (Aug 11, 2007)

I too am unable to see most of the channels from D11. But strange enough, I can get UHD. My signal strengths are in the 30s and 40s. Called in this morning and the CSR was nice, not knowledgeable of D11 and the channel moves, but escalated to engineering as she said that a realignment would be a service call at this point. I guess this was something that I was expecting. Just to point out that you guys that call in, the CSRs still may have no idea what you are talking about. At least they can pull up dbstalk.com which helped in my call.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I still have no even transponders. The odds are in the high 80s. All other sats are as they should be.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

D11 signals have been in the mid 70s this past week... was hoping they would crank them up, but no joy on that. A few minutes tweaking the alignment brought them up to high 80s and low 90s. For those of you that can try this easily, it may be worth a try. (I love to tweak!)


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

mikeinthekeys said:


> D11 signals have been in the mid 70s this past week... was hoping they would crank them up, but no joy on that. A few minutes tweaking the alignment brought them up to high 80s and low 90s. For those of you that can try this easily, it may be worth a try. (I love to tweak!)


Last week my 99c numbers were zeros. Really had no clue about getting the dish tweaked but I went outside and tried it. I thought this dish was going to be a lil intimidating with the extra dials included but with the help of a few members, I was able to get strong 103c numbers as well as decent 99c numbers. I ordered two BBC to replace my originals because the numbers drop when they are attached.


----------



## baker60 (Apr 24, 2008)

DarinC said:


> In my day, we climbed up on the roof and fixed it ouselves. In the snow, uphill in both directions!


..........: and have often did you have snow in Hotlanta?


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't know what transponders they are on, but I have the new locations for the mpeg2 channels coming in fine in mpeg4. Does that mean that they are not on the even transponders, or that the 0s on the even transponders are not correct ????


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

mikeinthekeys said:


> D11 signals have been in the mid 70s this past week... was hoping they would crank them up, but no joy on that. A few minutes tweaking the alignment brought them up to high 80s and low 90s. For those of you that can try this easily, it may be worth a try. (I love to tweak!)


what settings did you adjust? I have very strong 101 and 119, and my 103c strengths are ok at 82-92, with one 95. 99c is only 70-82 or so.

I am kind of curious what combination of settings that might be be off that would allow 103c to come in stronger than 99c while keeping strong 101 and 119. (110 is becoming masked so I will exclude it).


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

All signals on 99c just went out! showing zeros across the board. New channels showing searching for signal (771) Same on both hr20s and H20. Anyone else? 

Now coming back... rolling from 20s up to readings I had before high 80s... all the other sats did not show a reduction!! If no one else saw this, maybe it was weather since there are clouds in the area... buy why only on D11?


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

mikeinthekeys said:


> All signals on 99c just went out! showing zeros across the board. New channels showing searching for signal (771) Same on both hr20s and H20. Anyone else?


nope i'm good on espn hd ch 206 plus others
Tweak happens sunday


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

tkrandall said:


> what settings did you adjust? I have very strong 101 and 119, and my 103c strengths are ok at 82-92, with one 95. 99c is only 70-82 or so.
> 
> I am kind of curious what combination of settings that might be be off that would allow 103c to come in stronger than 99c while keeping strong 101 and 119. (110 is becoming masked so I will exclude it).


sorry I missed your post... I had total loss on 99c...
anyway, I can see signal meter on TV from sat location. First thing I tried was putting a bit of pressure on the dish... no increase left, right, or tilt, but increase in elevation about 1/2 degree moved signal on 99c up with no change on any others. After that I made the dish adjustment to peak the signal while checking 101 and 103 to make sure I wasn't making it worse. Good luck.


----------



## Visman (Feb 17, 2008)

P Smith said:


> New table:
> 
> ```
> ESPNHD,   206
> ...


How do you get those test channels to show up. Is there a code that you need to type in the program search area?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

mikeinthekeys said:


> sorry I missed your post... I had total loss on 99c...
> anyway, I can see signal meter on TV from sat location. First thing I tried was putting a bit of pressure on the dish... no increase left, right, or tilt, but increase in elevation about 1/2 degree moved signal on 99c up with no change on any others. After that I made the dish adjustment to peak the signal while checking 101 and 103 to make sure I wasn't making it worse. Good luck.


The pressure test sound like a good way to give you an indicator which way to go. I'll try it first.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Visman said:


> How do you get those test channels to show up. Is there a code that you need to type in the program search area?


I can't get the channels to show up on my TV - it's a result of parsing digital part of sat stream.


----------



## Jables (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm seeing mid-90s on 99C across the board - everything works like a champ.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

P Smith said:


> New table:
> 
> ```
> ESPNHD,   206
> ...


Am I reading this right? Toon Disney, MSG and several pay per views got switched to D11 along with the legacy MPEG2s. The ABC, CBS and NBC east feeds are still on the test channels (ABC twice, might really be Fox) as well as in the 390's. ABC Family and the 12 RSN's going full time are still on the test channels, and there's one unidentified test channel on 9376. Also one of the spot beams (channel 58) seems to be being tested on Conus for some reason.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

Sorry, I posted this in another thread as well.

Ran a test on my hr21-700 with 99(c). Tuner 1 was all zeroes and Tuner 2 was in the 70s to low 80s. Should I have my dish realigned?


----------



## fornold (Sep 4, 2006)

I am getting complete 0's on 99c on two DVR's and both tuners. Is this a general problem or do I need to get someone to come out?

Losing Toon Disney is not going to sit while with the 5 year old.

EDIT: Well I called D* and the CSR knew exactly what I was talking about and scheduled a realignment with no hassle whatsoever. They were going to be able to come out on Sat., but that didn't work for me (a little thing called vacation). But I did get an appt. for right after I get back. I very nice CSR experience.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who could tell me what is changed from last report ? 


```
ESPNHD,   206,  3
  ESN2HD,   209,  7
   TNTHD,   245,  3
   HBOHD,   501,  7
   SHOHD,   537,  8
   PPVHD,   139, 11
  TDISHD,   292, 14
    KQCA,  9871,  7
   PPVHD,   181, 11
  FSNOHD,   641, 11
    HDTH,   281,  5
     UHD,   259, 14
  [I] MLBHD,   734, 11[/I]
     HDN,   306,  1
    HDNM,   552,  3
    TEST,  9321,  3
    TEST,  9324,  2
    TEST,  9325,  3
    TEST,  9327,  4
    TEST,  9328,  6
    TEST,  9329, 11
    TEST,  9330,  1
    TEST,  9331, 11
    TEST,   634,  5
    TEST,    58,  7
    TEST,  9341,  9
    TEST,  9346, 10
    NBCE,   392,  8
    FOXE,   398, 12
    ABCE,   396,  9
    CBSE,   390,  9
    TEST,  9352, 14
    TEST,  9353, 12
    TEST,  9355,  8
    TEST,  9359, 11
    TEST,  9363,  5
    TEST,  9366, 13
    TEST,  9369, 13
    TEST,  9370, 13
   MSGHD,   634,  5
    TEST,  9376,  1
   PPVHD,   138, 10
   PPVHD,   145,  2
   PPVHD,   180, 10
     DTV,   483,  2
     DTV,   482,  1
   PPVHD,   136,  2
```


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Who could tell me what is changed from last report ?


P.,When I went thru the list line-by-line earlier today it matched the other day except that some channels were "live".

The only remaining test channels were the 4 west DNS, 1 push, 1 Sacramento, ABC Family, and the 12 RSN's. Moving right along ...

Awaiting the listing where you show the next 22 channels (35-13 RSN's)


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

MLBHD 734? Looks ok to me. Good game too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updated list above with tpn numbers.

In last update 734 is gone.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I am sorry - but I may I ask where this list can be found?


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

P Smith?

Can you go thru the setup to extract the data you're reporting.
I thought I had seen it in the data stream monitoring thread many months ago.
A cature card and software as I recall but specifics??

Doctor j


----------



## webhype (Dec 28, 2007)

I had a 771 issue on Tuner 1 on my HR21 last night which required a reboot. The channel maps in Favorites on my H20 were off (for instance in favorites setup ch552 HDNet moves had MAXHD show up, but the HDNet logo was right)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current table:

```
ESPNHD,   206,  3
  ESN2HD,   209,  7
   TNTHD,   245,  3
   HBOHD,   501,  7
   SHOHD,   537,  8
   PPVHD,   147, 10
   PPVHD,   139, 11
     DTV,  9703,  2
     DTV,  9704,  2
  TDISHD,   292, 14
    KQCA,  9871,  7
    HDTH,   281,  5
     UHD,   259, 14
     DTV,  9705, 11
     HDN,   306,  1
    HDNM,   552,  3
    TEST,  9321,  3
    TEST,  9324,  2
    TEST,  9325,  3
    TEST,  9327,  4
    TEST,  9328,  6
    TEST,  9329, 11
    TEST,  9330,  1
    TEST,  9331, 11
    TEST,   634,  5
    TEST,    58,  7
    TEST,  9341,  9
    TEST,  9346, 10
    NBCE,   392,  8
    FOXE,   398, 12
    ABCE,   396,  9
    CBSE,   390,  9
    TEST,  9352, 14
    TEST,  9353, 12
    TEST,  9355,  8
    TEST,  9359, 11
    TEST,  9363,  5
    TEST,  9366, 13
    TEST,  9369, 13
    TEST,  9370, 13
   MSGHD,   634,  5
    TEST,  9376,  1
   PPVHD,   138, 10
   PPVHD,   145,  2
   PPVHD,   137, 11
     DTV,   483,  2
     DTV,   482,  1
   PPVHD,   136,  2
```
[Any DVB-S card with DSS support will works, TSReaderLite tune to 101W tp31, write SCID 0x824, HexViewer (any), piece of paper, calculator and pencil ]


----------



## JoeS (Jan 24, 2008)

I hate to sound like a rookie here (Got D* back in March) but on my HR21 receiver (Not DVR) under setup >> signal strength, when I cycle through the satellites (with the -, + on screen buttons) I get the following... 101, 110, 119, 99a, 99b, 103a, 103b. I dont see any 99c. Under the transponders I have alot of "n/a" but it seems I get every channel. Is this a problem? Is this maybe a software thing? For whats its worth I dont have that 'game search' option when a game is blacked out that everyone seems to have. And lastly I AM getting the 'new' channels of 306 and 552. Help - I want to be ready for 8.14.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

JoeS said:


> on my HR21 receiver (Not DVR) under setup >> signal strength, when I cycle through the satellites (with the -, + on screen buttons) I get the following... 101, 110, 119, 99a, 99b, 103a, 103b. I dont see any 99c.


If it's not a DVR, then you don't have an H*R*21. The R is Recorder, as in Digital Video Recorder. Perhaps you have an H21? The non-DVR boxes use different satellite nomenclature. 99a on a non-DVR box = 99c on a DVR. 99b = 99s on a DVR.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

lucky13 said:


> Model: H20-600
> 
> Not sure if this is re 99 or 103
> 
> ...


H20-600 running normally, new channels OK when I got home yesterday.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Current table:
> 
> ```
> ESPNHD,   206,  3
> ...


How can there be a test on channel 58? That is one of our (LA's) local PBS stations.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> How can there be a test on channel 58? That is one of our (LA's) local PBS stations.


he probably means 658. what are all these other test channels?


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> How can there be a test on channel 58? That is one of our (LA's) local PBS stations.


It could be 58 in the D* channel map, but your receiver doesn't show it because of your access card.

All the 9000 test channels don't show up either in the EPG.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> How can there be a test on channel 58? That is one of our (LA's) local PBS stations.


I don't know - the number just reside in APG; ask DTV .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm puzzled - why no one from our bean counters, um sorry weight-watchers, no that - bandwidth watchers didn't start counting ch per tpn ratio, proper allocation channels, etc  after I included tpn## in the table.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I'm puzzled - why no one from our bean counters, um sorry weight-watchers, no that - bandwidth watchers didn't start counting ch per tpn ratio, proper allocation channels, etc  after I included tpn## in the table.


Is that a hint?

OK...I'll bite...I will do it.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

5 to 6 per....

12 x 5 = 60 channels
12 x 6 = 72 channels
14 x 5 = 70 channels
14 x 6 = 84 channels

If they place 5 to 6 per transponder, we could possibly see anywhere from 60 to 84 HD channels from this bird alone.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> How can there be a test on channel 58? That is one of our (LA's) local PBS stations.


58 is KQCA, MyNetwork TV. It's one of my locals in the Sacramento DMA. I've seen the KQCA call letters on many of the channel maps in the last few weeks.

Looks like it was moved or is in the process of moving to D11.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Radio Enginerd said:


> 58 is KQCA, MyNetwork TV. It's one of my locals in the Sacramento DMA. I've seen the KQCA call letters on many of the channel maps in the last few weeks.
> 
> Looks like it was moved or is in the process of moving to D11.


Yep...

```
TEST,    58 tv:kqcadt9338.ch
```


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Yep...
> 
> ```
> TEST,    58 tv:kqcadt9338.ch
> ```


Oh. And I thought I was so smart. Then what are you guys asking about TEST 58?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Oh. And I thought I was so smart. Then what are you guys asking about TEST 58?


It was not on his last listing. All I saw was channel 58. Then when you mentioned it I went back and checked his previous report and it was there. So yes, you are smart.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> Is that a hint?
> 
> OK...I'll bite...I will do it.


That's in perspective, what about current ratio ? Is it changed last couple days ?


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Current table:
> 
> ```
> TDISHD,      292, 14
> ...


I was never able to pull in MSGHD 634 (formerly 621) or TDISHD 292, and now I can. (It's an application of pure research.)


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> That's in perspective, what about current ratio ? Is it changed last couple days ?


I don't know. What was it before, 3 to 4?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Slow adding channels.

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3
  ESN2HD,   209,  7
   TNTHD,   245,  3
   HBOHD,   501,  7
   SHOHD,   537,  8
   PPVHD,   147, 10
   PPVHD,   139, 11
     DTV,  9703,  2
     DTV,  9704,  2
  TDISHD,   292, 14
    KQCA,  9871,  7
    HDTH,   281,  5
     UHD,   259, 14
   MLBHD,   727, 10
   MLBHD,   737,  2
   MLBHD,   738,  2
   MLBHD,   742, 10
   STOHD,   657,  2
     DTV,  9705, 11
  FSKCHD,   672,  2
     HDN,   306,  1
    HDNM,   552,  3
    TEST,  9321,  3
    TEST,  9324,  2
    TEST,  9325,  3
    TEST,  9327,  4
    TEST,  9328,  6
    TEST,  9329, 11
    TEST,  9330,  1
    TEST,  9331, 11
    TEST,   634,  5
    TEST,    58,  7
    TEST,  9341,  9
    TEST,  9346, 10
    NBCE,   392,  8
    FOXE,   398, 12
    ABCE,   396,  9
    CBSE,   390,  9
    TEST,  9352, 14
    TEST,  9353, 12
    TEST,  9355,  8
    TEST,  9359, 11
    TEST,  9363,  5
    TEST,  9366, 13
    TEST,  9369, 13
    TEST,  9370, 13
   MSGHD,   634,  5
    TEST,  9376,  1
   PPVHD,   138, 10
   PPVHD,   145,  2
   PPVHD,   137, 11
     DTV,   483,  2
     DTV,   482,  1
   PPVHD,   136,  2
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> I don't know. What was it before, 3 to 4?


Now I see on tp11 are five channels.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

PSmith, what do the numbers next to the channel number mean?

Thanks


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

theratpatrol said:


> PSmith, what do the numbers next to the channel number mean?
> 
> Thanks


That's the transponder number.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

JayPSU said:


> That's the transponder number.


DOH! Yeah I think I just figured that out after I posted. 

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

This is D10 for compare the ratio.

```
Network 15
     DTV,    96, 22
   PPVHD,   176, 14
   PPVHD,   177,  7
   PPVHD,   146,  6
    TEST,  9300,  7
    TEST,  9301, 11
     DTV,  9951,  1
     DTV,  9952,  3
     DTV,  9953,  5
     DTV,  9954, 11
     DTV,  9702, 10
   APLHD,   282,  2
    FXHD,   248,  1
  MSG+HD,   624,  9
  T101HD,   101,  1
   MAXHD,   512,  3
   NGCHD,   276,  4
   MTVHD,   331,  2
  HBOWHD,   504,  9
   NBAHD,   601,  5
   SNYHD,   625,  8
   A&EHD,   265,  5
  STZEHD,   522,  5
   NFLHD,   212,  8
   YESHD,   622,  8
  STZwHD,   521,  6
  STRZHD,   520, 13
   NHLHD,   215,  7
   SCIHD,   284,  3
  HISTHD,   269,  7
  SHOwHD,   540, 11
   ESNHD,   207,  8
   DSCHD,   278, 11
   TMCHD,   544,  8
  TNNSHD,   217,  9
   SPDHD,   607,  4
  FUELHD,   612,  6
  HGTVHD,   229,  9
  SPKEHD,   241, 10
  STZCHD,   519,  7
   BTNHD,   220, 10
   CNNHD,   202, 10
  CSNCHD,   640, 11
  SHO2HD,   538,  9
   TWCHD,   362,  7
   TBSHD,   247, 11
  TOONHD,   296,  4
  STZKHD,   518, 10
  BRVOHD,   273, 12
   CSNHD,   629, 12
   TLCHD,   280, 11
  VSGFHD,   604, 12
  MAXWHD,   514, 13
  SCFIHD,   244,  5
     MHD,   332,  3
   USAHD,   242, 14
  NICKHD,   299,  2
   FSDHD,   636,  1
  NESNHD,   623,  2
  CNBCHD,   355, 14
  FOODHD,   231, 13
   VH1HD,   335, 13
   MGMHD,   255,  3
   FBNHD,   359,  2
   CMTHD,   327, 12
   BIOHD,   266,  1
  SMTHHD,   267,  4
  DIS1HD,   290, 12
 FSNMWHD,   647, 14
   BTNHD,   218,  0
   BTNHD,   219,  0
   PPVHD,   175, 13
  FSNOHD,   641, 14
  CSNEHD,   620, 12
   NHLHD,   770, 12
   NHLHD,   771,  4
   NHLHD,   773,  2
   NHLHD,   774, 11
   NHLHD,   775,  9
   NHLHD,   776,  1
   NHLHD,   777,  7
   NHLHD,   778,  4
   NHLHD,   779, 11
   NHLHD,   780, 10
   NHLHD,   781, 17
   NHLHD,   782, 11
   NHLHD,   783,  4
   NHLHD,   784,  3
   NHLHD,   785, 13
   NBAHD,   752,  9
   NBAHD,   756, 22
   NBAHD,   757, 13
   NBAHD,   758, 12
   NBAHD,   759,  7
   NBAHD,   761,  6
   NBAHD,   762,  8
   NBAHD,   763,  5
   NBAHD,   751,  6
   NBAHD,   753,  1
   NBAHD,   754, 14
   NBAHD,   755, 14
   NBAHD,   760,  4
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13
  FSSaHD,   664,  6
   NHLHD,   772,  2
 FSNNYHD,   627,  0
  CSNCHD,   665, 11
    HPAS,  9795, 10
    HPAS,  9796, 14
    HPAS,  9797,  7
    HPAS,  9798, 14
   MLBHD,   722, 14
   MLBHD,   723,  2
   MLBHD,   724, 13
   MLBHD,   726,  3
   MLBHD,   728,  1
   MLBHD,   729, 10
   MLBHD,   731,  6
   MLBHD,   734,  8
   MLBHD,   735,  7
   MLBHD,   736, 11
   MLBHD,   739, 14
   MLBHD,   740, 10
   MLBHD,   741, 14
   MLBHD,   743,  4
   MLBHD,   744, 14
   MLBHD,   745, 10
   MLBHD,   746,  3
   MLBHD,   747,  6
   MLBHD,   748,  5
   MLBHD,   749,  5
   MLBHD,   721, 13
  MASNHD,   626, 22
   FSWHD,   692,  3
  FSPTHD,   694,  5
  CSNBHD,   696, 14
 MASNaHD,   671,  6
   MLSHD,   444, 12
   MLSHD,   445,  3
   MLSHD,   446,  5
   MLSHD,   447,  5
   MLSHD,   448, --
   MLSHD,   449, --
  CSNWHD,   698, --
  CSNBHD,   697, --
  CBSCHD,   613,  1
  FSFLHD,   654, 10
  FSINHD,   673,  0
   ALTHD,   681,  0
  FSRMHD,   683,  7
  FSUTHD,   684,  0
  FSNWHD,   687,  6
  ALTaHD,   682,  0
   FSSHD,   646, 22
   SUNHD,   653,  0
  FSSWHD,   676,  4
   FSHHD,   678,  7
  RSNaHD,   677,  0
   BTNHD,   610, 10
  MSG+HD,   635,  9
    FSOH,   660,  0
  FSNCIN,   661,  6
   FSDHD,   663,  1
   LV<)#,   655,  0
  SUNaHD,   656,  0
  RSNaHD,   666,  0
  FSWIHD,   669, 13
     DTV,  9750, 14
     DTV,  9751, 14
     DTV,  9754,  6
     DTV,  9755,  6
     DTV,  9756, 14
   PPVHD,   178, 14
   PPVHD,   135,  6
   PPVHD,   179, 10
    CAR1,   795, 10
    CAR3,   797,  7
    CAR2,   796, 14
    CAR4,   798, 14
     DTV,   480,  1
     DTV,   481,  2
```


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Slow adding channels.
> 
> ```
> DTV,  9703,  2
> ...


Some of these have to be remaps of the same channel. There is no way they can get 10 channels on 1 transponder. Unless they are part time.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> This is D10 for compare the ratio.


this is some GREAT data. Wish I was home to look thru it ... tomorrow ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> Some of these have to be remaps of the same channel. There is no way they can get 10 channels on 1 transponder. Unless they are part time.


May be checking by VPID it will show same channel with a few names ? 

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1250
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040
     DTV,  9703,  2, 1010
     DTV,  9704,  2, 1020
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050
   MLBHD,   727, 10, 1010
   MLBHD,   737,  2, 1010
   MLBHD,   738,  2, 1020
   MLBHD,   742, 10, 1020
   STOHD,   657,  2, 1020
     DTV,  9705, 11, 1030
  FSKCHD,   672,  2, 1010
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030
    TEST,  9321,  3, 1040
    TEST,  9324,  2, 1030
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020
    TEST,  9327,  4, 1050
    TEST,  9328,  6, 1010
    TEST,  9329, 11, 1020
    TEST,  9330,  1, 1030
    TEST,  9331, 11, 1010
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010
    TEST,  9341,  9, 1050
    TEST,  9346, 10, 1030
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030
    TEST,  9352, 14, 1010
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030
    TEST,  9355,  8, 1040
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030
    TEST,  9363,  5, 1040
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040
    TEST,  9370, 13, 1050
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1250
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1250
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1030
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1250
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see channels come and go on regular base.
Now it show less number:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040
     DTV,  9703,  2, 1010
     DTV,  9704,  2, 1020
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050
     DTV,  9705, 11, 1030
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030
    TEST,  9321,  3, 1040
    TEST,  9324,  2, 1030
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020
    TEST,  9327,  4, 1050
    TEST,  9328,  6, 1010
    TEST,  9329, 11, 1020
    TEST,  9330,  1, 1030
    TEST,  9331, 11, 1010
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010
    TEST,  9341,  9, 1050
    TEST,  9346, 10, 1030
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030
    TEST,  9352, 14, 1010
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030
    TEST,  9355,  8, 1040
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030
    TEST,  9363,  5, 1040
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040
    TEST,  9370, 13, 1050
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1020
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1030
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1010
```


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Using the tables posted here, I tried the even transponder channels that I get. This is a big total of three. All three are 771. Then I tried 482 and 483. 482 tells me that my bbc is fine, 483 is 771. I guess I don't have the even transponders. I'm not sure where to begin tshooting, since I have the evens (18v) on all the other sats. I guess I'll begin with checking connections ???? Of the three, only one is not on D10 (70s), which is TDISHD, 292. I hesitate to complain about that.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

206,209, and 245 - only ones checked, all looked like they were in the middle of a snowstorm this morning - all better now.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I see channels come and go on regular base.
> Now it show less number:


Just took a quick pass at analyzing the data:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1713491&postcount=165

Thanks P Smith.

Very interesting ... maps to most everything we thought ...

*Edit:* have now updated and moved everything to post#2 in the DirecTV HD Listing thread ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

```
DirecTV-11(TLE136)
1 32729U 08013A   08218.34906822 -.00000134  00000-0  00000+0 0  1369
2 32729 000.0253 081.0398 0001148 142.5815 117.0438 01.00270592  1500

NORAD #			32729
COSPAR designator	2008-013-A  
Epoch (UTC)		[B][SIZE="3"]08-05-2008 08:22:39[/SIZE][/B]
Orbit # at Epoch	150
Inclination		0.025
RA of A. Node		81.040
Eccentricity		0.0001148
Argument of Perigee	142.582
Revs per day		1.00270592
Period			23h 56m 06s (1436.10 min)
Semi-major axis		42 165 km
Perigee x Apogee	[B][SIZE="3"]35 782 x 35 792 km[/SIZE][/B]
Element number / age	136 / 1 day(s)

Lon			[B][SIZE="3"]99.2298° W[/SIZE][/B]
Lat			0.0436° S
Alt (km)		35 788.620

[U]Perigee(bottom of orbit) x Apogee(top of orbit) - Target is 35,786 x 35,786 km (Circular)[/U]
TLE#136(08-05-2008 08:22:39) 35,782 x 35,792 km (+98.8 hours,at 138.6 days,  99.23°)
TLE#135(08-01-2008 05:37:02) 35,781 x 35,793 km (+47.1 hours,at 134.5 days,  99.22°)
TLE#134(07-30-2008 06:33:57) 35,779 x 35,795 km (+47.6 hours,at 132.5 days,  99.21°)
TLE#133(07-28-2008 06:57:49) 35,779 x 35,795 km (+19.5 hours,at 130.6 days,  99.21°)
TLE#132(07-27-2008 11:26:19) 35,779 x 35,795 km (+27.4 hours,at 129.7 days,  99.21°)
```


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Any new channel map P Smith?

for D10 and/or D11.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

One second ....
D11:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040
     DTV,  9703,  2, 1010
     DTV,  9704,  2, 1020
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050
     DTV,  9705, 11, 1030
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030
    TEST,  9321,  3, 1040
    TEST,  9324,  2, 1030
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020
    TEST,  9327,  4, 1050
    TEST,  9328,  6, 1010
    TEST,  9329, 11, 1020
    TEST,  9330,  1, 1030
    TEST,  9331, 11, 1010
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010
    TEST,  9341,  9, 1050
    TEST,  9346, 10, 1030
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030
    TEST,  9352, 14, 1010
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030
    TEST,  9355,  8, 1040
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030
    TEST,  9363,  5, 1040
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040
    TEST,  9370, 13, 1050
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1020
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1030
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1010
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Network 11

```
HD,    97,  2, 1250
  FSNOHD,   641, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   725, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   737, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   738,  2, 1250
  FSFLHD,   654, 10, 1250
    TEST,  9334,  5, 1020
    TEST,  9340,  7, 1030
    TEST,  9373, 14, 1030
    SSHD,   649, 10, 1250
    TEST,  9378,  2, 1040
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010
    TEST,  9383,  4, 1020
    TEST,  9385,  5, 1050
    TEST,  9387,  6, 1030
    TEST,  9388,  6, 1040
    TEST,  9389,  7, 1040
    TEST,  9390,  8, 1010
    TEST,  9392,  8, 1030
    TEST,  9393,  9, 1010
    TEST,  9394,  9, 1040
    TEST,  9395, 10, 1040
    TEST,  9396, 12, 1010
    TEST,  9397, 12, 1040
    TEST,  9398, 12, 1050
    TEST,  9399, 13, 1020
    TEST,  9400, 13, 1030
    TEST,  9401, 14, 1020
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010
    TEST,  9384,  4, 1040
    TEST,  9386,  6, 1020
      HD,    92,  2, 1250
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Network 15

```
DTV,    96, 22, 1250
   PPVHD,   176, 14, 1010
   PPVHD,   177,  7, 1010
   PPVHD,   146,  6, 1020
    TEST,  9300,  7, 1020
    TEST,  9301, 11, 1010
     DTV,  9951,  1, 1030
     DTV,  9952,  3, 1020
     DTV,  9953,  5, 1030
     DTV,  9954, 11, 1020
   APLHD,   282,  2, 1020
    FXHD,   248,  1, 1040
  T101HD,   101,  1, 1050
   MAXHD,   512,  3, 1050
   NGCHD,   276,  4, 1020
   MTVHD,   331,  2, 1040
  HBOWHD,   504,  9, 1040
   NBAHD,   601,  5, 1020
   SNYHD,   625,  8, 1030
   A&EHD,   265,  5, 1040
  STZEHD,   522,  5, 1050
   NFLHD,   212,  8, 1040
   YESHD,   622,  8, 1010
  STZwHD,   521,  6, 1030
  STRZHD,   520, 13, 1020
   NHLHD,   215,  7, 1020
   SCIHD,   284,  3, 1040
  HISTHD,   269,  7, 1040
  SHOwHD,   540, 11, 1040
   ESNHD,   207,  8, 1020
   DSCHD,   278, 11, 1010
   TMCHD,   544,  8, 1050
  TNNSHD,   217,  9, 1020
   SPDHD,   607,  4, 1040
  FUELHD,   612,  6, 1040
  HGTVHD,   229,  9, 1050
  SPKEHD,   241, 10, 1020
  STZCHD,   519,  7, 1030
   CNNHD,   202, 10, 1050
  SHO2HD,   538,  9, 1030
   TWCHD,   362,  7, 1050
   TBSHD,   247, 11, 1050
  TOONHD,   296,  4, 1050
  STZKHD,   518, 10, 1030
  BRVOHD,   273, 12, 1040
   CSNHD,   629, 12, 1010
   TLCHD,   280, 11, 1030
  VSGFHD,   604, 12, 1030
  MAXWHD,   514, 13, 1050
  SCFIHD,   244,  5, 1010
     MHD,   332,  3, 1030
   USAHD,   242, 14, 1030
  NICKHD,   299,  2, 1050
  NESNHD,   623,  2, 1030
  CNBCHD,   355, 14, 1040
  FOODHD,   231, 13, 1030
   VH1HD,   335, 13, 1040
   MGMHD,   255,  3, 1010
   FBNHD,   359,  2, 1010
   CMTHD,   327, 12, 1050
   BIOHD,   266,  1, 1010
  SMTHHD,   267,  4, 1010
  DIS1HD,   290, 12, 1020
 FSNMWHD,   647, 14, 1250
   BTNHD,   218,  0, 1250
   BTNHD,   219,  0, 1250
   PPVHD,   175, 13, 1010
  CSNEHD,   620,  0, 1250
   NHLHD,   770, 12, 1250
   NHLHD,   771,  4, 1250
   NHLHD,   773,  2, 1250
   NHLHD,   774, 11, 1250
   NHLHD,   775,  9, 1250
   NHLHD,   776,  1, 1250
   NHLHD,   777,  7, 1250
   NHLHD,   778,  4, 1250
   NHLHD,   779, 11, 1250
   NHLHD,   780, 10, 1250
   NHLHD,   781, 17, 1250
   NHLHD,   782, 11, 1250
   NHLHD,   783,  4, 1250
   NHLHD,   784,  3, 1250
   NHLHD,   785, 13, 1250
   NBAHD,   752,  9, 1250
   NBAHD,   756, 22, 1250
   NBAHD,   757, 13, 1250
   NBAHD,   758, 12, 1250
   NBAHD,   759,  7, 1250
   NBAHD,   761,  6, 1250
   NBAHD,   762,  8, 1250
   NBAHD,   763,  5, 1250
   NBAHD,   751,  6, 1250
   NBAHD,   753,  1, 1250
   NBAHD,   754, 14, 1250
   NBAHD,   755, 14, 1250
   NBAHD,   760,  4, 1250
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13, 1250
  FSSaHD,   664,  6, 1250
   NHLHD,   772,  2, 1250
 FSNNYHD,   627,  0, 1250
  CSNCHD,   665, 11, 1020
    HPAS,  9795, 10, 1010
    HPAS,  9796, 14, 1050
    HPAS,  9797,  7, 1010
    HPAS,  9798, 14, 1010
   MLBHD,   722,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   723, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   724, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   726, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   727,  1, 1250
   MLBHD,   728,  7, 1250
   MLBHD,   729, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   730,  3, 1250
   MLBHD,   731,  7, 1250
   MLBHD,   732,  6, 1250
   MLBHD,   733,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   734, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   735, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   736,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   739,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   740, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   741,  1, 1250
   MLBHD,   742, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   743,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   744,  7, 1250
   MLBHD,   745, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   746,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   747,  4, 1250
   MLBHD,   748,  5, 1250
   MLBHD,   749, 14, 1250
  FSNPHD,   659,  7, 1250
   MLBHD,   721, 13, 1250
  MASNHD,   626, 22, 1250
   STOHD,   657, 10, 1250
   FSWHD,   692,  3, 1020
  FSPTHD,   694,  5, 1030
  CSNBHD,   696,  6, 1250
 MASNaHD,   671,  6, 1250
   MLSHD,   444, 22, 1250
   MLSHD,   445,  3, 1250
   MLSHD,   446,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   447,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   448, --
   MLSHD,   449, --
  CSNWHD,   698, --
  CSNBHD,   697, --
  CBSCHD,   613,  1, 1020
  FSKCHD,   672,  7, 1250
  FSINHD,   673,  0, 1250
   ALTHD,   681,  0, 1250
  FSRMHD,   683, 14, 1250
  FSUTHD,   684,  0, 1250
  FSAZHD,   686,  7, 1250
  FSNWHD,   687, 14, 1250
  ALTaHD,   682,  0, 1250
   FSSHD,   646, 22, 1250
   SUNHD,   653,  0, 1250
  FSSWHD,   676,  4, 1030
   FSHHD,   678,  6, 1250
  RSNaHD,   677,  0, 1250
   BTNHD,   610, 10, 1040
  MSG+HD,   635,  9, 1010
    FSOH,   660,  0, 1250
  FSNCIN,   661, 14, 1250
   FSDHD,   663,  1, 1030
   LV<)#,   655,  0, 1250
  SUNaHD,   656,  0, 1250
  RSNaHD,   666,  0, 1250
  FSWIHD,   669, 13, 1250
     DTV,  9750, 14, 1030
     DTV,  9751, 14, 1040
     DTV,  9754,  6, 1020
     DTV,  9755,  6, 1010
     DTV,  9756, 14, 1010
   PPVHD,   178, 14, 1050
   PPVHD,   135,  6, 1010
   PPVHD,   179, 10, 1010
    CAR1,   795, 10, 1250
    CAR3,   797,  7, 1250
    CAR2,   796, 14, 1250
    CAR4,   798, 14, 1250
     DTV,   480,  1, 1090
     DTV,   481,  2, 1090
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Something changed in vB - before quote tag preserved spaces, today it looks ugly.

EDIT. It was my fault - rushing to answer Sixto's request I used quote instead of CODE tag.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

network 10 is D11, network 15 is D10, what's network 11?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SW-2 at 99


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

P Smith said:


> One second ....
> D11:


Can have a decoder ring for the numbers? Looks like the third entry on each line is maybe the transponder. What is the 4th entry?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Correct; that's VPID in hex. In case of using different ch # for one stream.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Something changed in vB - before quote tag preserved spaces, today it looks ugly.


In English please....

What is vB? Why ugly?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks P Smith!

Only change that I notice so far is two PPV's moved from transponder 3 to 2 ...

22 are "live" on D11: 9 legacy, 4 DNS East, 8 moved (6 PPV, MSG, Toon). and that Sacramento channel.

With 19 test slots: 12 new RSN's, 4 DNS West, 1 ABC Family, 1 PPV, 1 "Push"

Still have those unknown 9703, 9704, 9705 and the two internal at 482 and 483.

Will update the transponder map in the other thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith, for D11, is it much work to parse out the channel names for 9703, 9704, and 9705?

for all the others, just used your original "tv:xxxxx.ch" data.

Also just noticed that 482 and 483 are the new D11 test channels.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

DodgerKing said:


> In English please....
> 
> What is vB? Why ugly?


vB is vBulletin... the software this board uses. By ugly, I'm assuming he means it's not using a fixed pitch font, so things may not be lining up? Typically, to retain correct spacing, you'd use the code tag, not the quote tage.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> SW-2 at 99


you sure? 

sure looks interesting with RSN's and maybe our missing other 15-20 channels?

Sure that's not some D11 thing?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For sure no, not D11. I'll recheck NID assignment. 

Speaking of net 11 - I'm not sure if the table have all 99(s) channels, DTV used 'scattered' scheme for carry system info (APG), I could miss something.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Frr sure no, not D11. I'll recheck NID assignment.


Thanks.

Have updated everything in the HD thread with all we know: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2​
Be nice to find those other 18 channels ...


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Sixto,

Thanks for the post on all the sats and transponders great job


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Steve Robertson said:


> Sixto,
> 
> Thanks for the post on all the sats and transponders great job


I just summarized. The key is Mr. Smith!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> For sure no, not D11. I'll recheck NID assignment.
> 
> Speaking of net 11 - I'm not sure if the table have all 99(s) channels, DTV used 'scattered' scheme for carry system info (APG), I could miss something.


Looked at it again ... that net 11 list has 3 of the RSN's that are going full-time ... it's gotta be related to D11 ...

be interesting to know what those other 24 test channels are ... able to parse them with names like last time?

Great job pulling the data!


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Sixto said:


> I just summarized. The key is Mr. Smith!


I say a thank you to Mr. Smith as well


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Had the 771 error for the first time this morning. HR21-700 was tuned to 206. Channeled up to 207, got picture, then back down to 206 and everything was fine.


----------



## xanadu1979 (Jan 28, 2008)

Herdfan said:


> Had the 771 error for the first time this morning. HR21-700 was tuned to 206. Channeled up to 207, got picture, then back down to 206 and everything was fine.


I've been having weird issues with 206 too. It seems ok today, but last night I was getting 771's on it but not on any other channel.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sixto said:


> P Smith, for D11, is it much work to parse out the channel names for 9703, 9704, and 9705?
> 
> for all the others, just used your original "tv:xxxxx.ch" data.
> 
> Also just noticed that 482 and 483 are the new D11 test channels.


Not that much info:
tv:engaudio.9703hd.ch, tv:9703hd.ch
tv:engaudio.9704hd.ch, tv:9704hd.ch
tv:engaudio.9705hd.ch, tv:9705hd.ch
483: tv:dtv268.ch
482: tv:kima969.ch


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Not that much info:
> tv:engaudio.9703hd.ch, tv:9703hd.ch
> tv:engaudio.9704hd.ch, tv:9704hd.ch
> tv:engaudio.9705hd.ch, tv:9705hd.ch
> ...


Thanks. Looks like nothing too important.

The key is that Net 11 data. Looks like much good stuff there at Net 11.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sixto said:


> network 10 is D11, network 15 is D10, what's network 11?


Ku:
0 - 101W, 32 tpns
1 - 95W, 16 tpns
2 - 110W, 3 tpns
3 - 119W, 11 tpns
7 - 72.5W, 16 tpns
Ka:
10 - 99.2W, 14 tpns (D-11)
11 - 99.2W, 56 tpns (SW-2)
14 - 102.8W, 166 tpns (SW-1)
15 - 102.8W, 16 tpns (D-10)
Virtual (210 total) - DMA:
512
....
723.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Ku:
> 0 - 101W, 32 tpns
> 1 - 95W, 16 tpns
> 2 - 110W, 3 tpns
> ...


The data for Net 11 looks much like D11 stuff though ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Similar, but different network for sure - each APG table have net_id at beginning, each net have own dedicated SCID [PID] - it pretty hard to mix them.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Ku:
> 0 - 101W, 32 tpns
> 1 - 95W, 16 tpns
> 2 - 110W, 3 tpns
> ...


is it something to look at that they are using 166 tpns on spaceway1 and only 56 tpns on spaceway2. seems the locals don't balance much there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I recall that big number aggregating into total 6 tpns. Pretty convolute scheme - you should ask those ppl who doing installs for business networks using the SW sats.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Similar, but different network for sure - each APG table have net_id at beginning, each net have own dedicated SCID [PID] - it pretty hard to mix them.


Seems lilke it's that time again ... 

D11 and would love to see the channel data ("tv:xxxxx.ch") for that other Net ... thinking the channels are out there and we just haven't found them yet ...


----------



## xanadu1979 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm one of the lucky ones that has to get his dish re-aligned because of the new satellite. My signal readings on the other sats are in the high 90's but the 99c is in the 50s and 60s.

Is there any way I can get DirecTV to waive the fee for re-alignment? The dish was installed back in January and since the other signals are so good I assume that the dish needs to be re-aligned because it wasn't aligned right when it was installed.

I guess I should have gotten the protection plan. My g/f is really upset about paying the $80.


----------



## BK89 (Sep 18, 2007)

Just got the dish re aligned over the weekend. I think the guys did a pretty half assed job. I am gettign all the channels now but when I go into signal strength - the signals for 99c are down in the 60s and 70s. The guy didn't even know what 99 was - he said it was for some special channels that wouldn't effect me. 

I am getting all the channels now - but do these seem low. I have notced a few drop outs now - but they are when watchign my local channels which were perfect before he re aligned. SHould I call and compalin? I just hate it when people do things half assed...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sixto said:


> Seems lilke it's that time again ...
> 
> D11 and would love to see the channel data ("tv:xxxxx.ch") for that other Net ... thinking the channels are out there and we just haven't found them yet ...


Current D11 tpn map:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040
     DTV,  9703,  2, 1010
     DTV,  9704,  2, 1020
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050
     DTV,  9705, 11, 1030
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030
    TEST,  9321,  3, 1040
    TEST,  9324,  2, 1030
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020
    TEST,  9327,  4, 1050
    TEST,  9328,  6, 1010
    TEST,  9329, 11, 1020
    TEST,  9330,  1, 1030
    TEST,  9331, 11, 1010
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9334,  5, 1020
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010
    TEST,  9340,  7, 1030
    TEST,  9341,  9, 1050
    TEST,  9346, 10, 1030
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030
    TEST,  9352, 14, 1010
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030
    TEST,  9355,  8, 1040
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030
    TEST,  9363,  5, 1040
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040
    TEST,  9370, 13, 1050
    TEST,  9373, 14, 1030
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9378,  2, 1040
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010
    TEST,  9383,  4, 1020
    TEST,  9385,  5, 1050
    TEST,  9387,  6, 1030
    TEST,  9388,  6, 1040
    TEST,  9389,  7, 1040
    TEST,  9390,  8, 1010
    TEST,  9392,  8, 1030
    TEST,  9394,  9, 1040
    TEST,  9395, 10, 1040
    TEST,  9396, 12, 1010
    TEST,  9397, 12, 1040
    TEST,  9398, 12, 1050
    TEST,  9399, 13, 1020
    TEST,  9401, 14, 1020
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020
    TEST,  9384,  4, 1040
    TEST,  9386,  6, 1020
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1250
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1250
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1250
```
Currrent D10 tpn map:

```
Network 15
     DTV,    96, 22, 1250
   PPVHD,   133, --
   PPVHD,   146,  6, 1250
    TEST,  9300,  7, 1020
    TEST,  9301, 11, 1010
     DTV,  9951,  1, 1030
     DTV,  9952,  3, 1020
     DTV,  9953,  5, 1030
     DTV,  9954, 11, 1020
   APLHD,   282,  2, 1020
    FXHD,   248,  1, 1040
  T101HD,   101,  1, 1050
   MAXHD,   512,  3, 1050
   NGCHD,   276,  4, 1020
   MTVHD,   331,  2, 1040
  HBOWHD,   504,  9, 1040
   NBAHD,   601,  5, 1020
   SNYHD,   625,  8, 1030
   A&EHD,   265,  5, 1040
  STZEHD,   522,  5, 1050
   NFLHD,   212,  8, 1040
   YESHD,   622,  8, 1010
  STZwHD,   521,  6, 1030
  STRZHD,   520, 13, 1020
   NHLHD,   215,  7, 1020
   SCIHD,   284,  3, 1040
  HISTHD,   269,  7, 1040
  SHOwHD,   540, 11, 1040
   ESNHD,   207,  8, 1020
   DSCHD,   278, 11, 1010
   TMCHD,   544,  8, 1050
  TNNSHD,   217,  9, 1020
   SPDHD,   607,  4, 1040
  FUELHD,   612,  6, 1040
  HGTVHD,   229,  9, 1050
  SPKEHD,   241, 10, 1020
  STZCHD,   519,  7, 1030
   CNNHD,   202, 10, 1050
  SHO2HD,   538,  9, 1030
   TWCHD,   362,  7, 1050
   TBSHD,   247, 11, 1050
  TOONHD,   296,  4, 1050
  STZKHD,   518, 10, 1030
  BRVOHD,   273, 12, 1040
   CSNHD,   629, 12, 1010
   TLCHD,   280, 11, 1030
  VSGFHD,   604, 12, 1030
  MAXWHD,   514, 13, 1050
  SCFIHD,   244,  5, 1010
     MHD,   332,  3, 1030
   USAHD,   242, 14, 1030
  NICKHD,   299,  2, 1050
  NESNHD,   623,  2, 1030
  CNBCHD,   355, 14, 1040
  FOODHD,   231, 13, 1030
   VH1HD,   335, 13, 1040
   MGMHD,   255,  3, 1010
   FBNHD,   359,  2, 1010
   CMTHD,   327, 12, 1050
   BIOHD,   266,  1, 1010
  SMTHHD,   267,  4, 1010
  DIS1HD,   290, 12, 1020
 FSNMWHD,   647, 14, 1250
  FSNOHD,   641,  7, 1250
  CSNEHD,   620,  0, 1250
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13, 1250
  FSSaHD,   664,  6, 1250
 FSNNYHD,   627,  0, 1250
  CSNCHD,   665, 11, 1020
    HPAS,  9795, 10, 1010
    HPAS,  9796, 14, 1050
    HPAS,  9797,  7, 1010
    HPAS,  9798, 14, 1010
   MLBHD,   722,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   723,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   725, 13, 1250
   MLBHD,   727,  1, 1250
   MLBHD,   728, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   730,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   732, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   733,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   734,  7, 1250
   MLBHD,   735, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   736,  5, 1250
   MLBHD,   738,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   739, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   740, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   741, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   743,  3, 1250
   MLBHD,   744, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   745,  5, 1250
   MLBHD,   746,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   747, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   748, 13, 1250
   MLBHD,   749,  5, 1250
  MASNHD,   626,  7, 1250
   STOHD,   657, 13, 1250
   FSWHD,   692,  3, 1020
  FSPTHD,   694,  5, 1030
  CSNBHD,   696, 13, 1250
 MASNaHD,   671,  6, 1250
   MLSHD,   445,  3, 1250
   MLSHD,   446,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   447,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   448, --
   MLSHD,   449, --
  CSNWHD,   698, --
  CSNBHD,   697, --
  CBSCHD,   613,  1, 1020
  FSINHD,   673,  0, 1250
   ALTHD,   681,  0, 1250
  FSRMHD,   683, 14, 1250
  FSUTHD,   684,  0, 1250
  ALTaHD,   682,  0, 1250
   FSSHD,   646, 13, 1250
  FSSWHD,   676,  4, 1030
   FSHHD,   678, 10, 1250
  RSNaHD,   677,  0, 1250
   BTNHD,   610, 10, 1040
  MSG+HD,   635,  9, 1010
   FSDHD,   663,  1, 1030
   LV<)#,   655,  0, 1250
  SUNaHD,   656,  0, 1250
  FSWIHD,   669, 10, 1250
     DTV,  9750, 14, 1030
     DTV,  9751, 14, 1040
     DTV,  9754,  6, 1010
     DTV,  9755,  6, 1020
     DTV,  9756, 14, 1010
     USA,   750, 14, 1030
    CNBC,   751, 14, 1040
   PPVHD,   134, 14, 1250
     PPV,   135, --
   PPVHD,   148, --
   PPVHD,   149, --
   PPVHD,   150, --
    OBSK,   754,  6, 1010
    OSOC,   755,  6, 1020
     UHD,   756, 14, 1010
    CAR1,   795, 10, 1250
    CAR3,   797,  7, 1250
    CAR2,   796, 14, 1250
    CAR4,   798, 13, 1250
     DTV,   480,  1, 1090
     DTV,   481,  2, 1090
```
Legend: Name,ch number,tpn, VPID.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Current D11 tpn map:...


You found them!

22 new channels since last time!

9334, 9340, 9373, 9375, and 9378 thru 9401.

Can you pull the channel data?

We're close to solving this riddle ... need the "tv:xxxxx.ch" data for those 22.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> You found them!
> 
> 22 new channels since last time!
> 
> ...


45 channels under "test" or "DTV". These 45 do not include any of the current broadcast channels that we are currently receiving nor the 483 and 482


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> 45 channels under "test" or "DTV". These 45 do not include any of the current broadcast channels that we are currently receiving nor the 483 and 482


I have the map. Will post. Just need the new 22.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Network 10

 DTV, 9703, 2, 1010
 DTV, 9704, 2, 1020
 TEST, 9321, 3, 1040
 TEST, 9324, 2, 1030
 TEST, 9325, 3, 1020
 TEST, 9327, 4, 1050
 TEST, 9328, 6, 1010
 TEST, 9329, 11, 1020
 TEST, 9330, 1, 1030
 TEST, 9331, 11, 1010
 TEST, 634, 5, 1010
 TEST, 9334, 5, 1020
 TEST, 58, 7, 1010
 TEST, 9340, 7, 1030
 TEST, 9341, 9, 1050
 TEST, 9346, 10, 1030
 TEST, 9352, 14, 1010
 TEST, 9353, 12, 1030
 TEST, 9355, 8, 1040
 TEST, 9359, 11, 1030
 TEST, 9363, 5, 1040
 TEST, 9366, 13, 1010
 TEST, 9369, 13, 1040
 TEST, 9370, 13, 1050
 TEST, 9373, 14, 1030
 TEST, 9378, 2, 1040
 TEST, 9382, 4, 1010
 TEST, 9383, 4, 1020
 TEST, 9385, 5, 1050
 TEST, 9387, 6, 1030
 TEST, 9388, 6, 1040
 TEST, 9389, 7, 1040
 TEST, 9390, 8, 1010
 TEST, 9392, 8, 1030
 TEST, 9394, 9, 1040
 TEST, 9395, 10, 1040
 TEST, 9396, 12, 1010
 TEST, 9397, 12, 1040
 TEST, 9398, 12, 1050
 TEST, 9399, 13, 1020
 TEST, 9401, 14, 1020
 TEST, 9375, 1, 1010
 TEST, 9376, 1, 1020
 TEST, 9384, 4, 1040
 TEST, 9386, 6, 1020


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Everything we know ...

We now just need the channel data ("tv:xxxxx.ch") for the newly discovered 22 channels and we're golden ...

P Smith is the only source we know ... we wait ... 

```
[U][B]Name[/U][/B]      [U][B]Channel[/U][/B]	[U][B]TP[/U][/B]	      [U][B]Description[/B][/U]
    TEST	58	7	New - Sacramento - KQCA
   PPVHD	136	2	Moved from D10 (1) - PPV HD
   PPVHD	137	11	Moved from D10 (2) - PPV HD
   PPVHD	138	10	Moved from D10 (3) - PPV HD
   PPVHD	139	11	Moved from D10 (4) - PPV HD
   PPVHD	145	2	Moved from D10 (5) - PPV HD
   PPVHD	147	10	Moved from D10 (6) - PPV HD
  ESPNHD	206	3	Legacy (1) - was MPEG2
  ESN2HD	209	7	Legacy (2) - was MPEG2
   TNTHD	245	3	Legacy (3) - was MPEG2
     UHD	259	14	Legacy (4) - was MPEG2
    HDTH	281	5	Legacy (5) - was MPEG2
  TDISHD	292	14	Moved from D10 (7) - Toon Disney
     HDN	306	1	Legacy (6) - was MPEG2
    CBSE	390	9	New - DNS East (1) - CBS
    NBCE	392	8	New - DNS East (2) - NBC
    ABCE	396	9	New - DNS East (3) - ABC
    FOXE	398	12	New - DNS East (4) - Fox
     DTV	482	1	Test channel (1) for D11
     DTV	483	2	Test channel (2) for D11
   HBOHD	501	7	Legacy (7) - was MPEG2
   SHOHD	537	8	Legacy (8) - was MPEG2
    HDNM	552	3	Legacy (9) - was MPEG2
    TEST	634	5	Moved from D10 (8) - MSG
   MSGHD	634	5	Moved from D10 (8) - MSG
    TEST	9321	3	New - Network (1) - ABC Family
    TEST	9324	2	New - RSN (1) - Rocky Mountain
    TEST	9325	3	New - DNS West (1) - ABC
    TEST	9327	4	New - RSN (2) - Pittsburgh
    TEST	9328	6	New - RSN (3) - Sports South
    TEST	9329	11	New - RSN (4) - North
    TEST	9330	1	New - RSN (5) - Arizona
    TEST	9331	11	New - RSN (6) - Midwest
    TEST	9334	5	New - ??? Missing Info (1) ???
    TEST	9340	7	New - ??? Missing Info (2) ???
    TEST	9341	9	New - RSN (7) - Northwest
    TEST	9346	10	New - RSN (8) - Sunshine Sports
    TEST	9352	14	New - RSN (9) - Ohio
    TEST	9353	12	New - DNS West (2) - FOX
    TEST	9355	8	New - RSN (10) - Florida
    TEST	9359	11	New - PPV HD
    TEST	9363	5	New - RSN (11) - Cincinnati
    TEST	9366	13	New - DNS West (3) - NBC
    TEST	9369	13	New - DNS West (4) - CBS
    TEST	9370	13	New - RSN (12) - South
    TEST	9373	14	New - ??? Missing Info (3) ???
    TEST	9375	1	New - ??? Missing Info (4) ???
    TEST	9376	1	New - "Push"
    TEST	9378	2	New - ??? Missing Info (5) ???
    TEST	9382	4	New - ??? Missing Info (6) ???
    TEST	9383	4	New - ??? Missing Info (7) ???
    TEST	9384	4	New - ??? Missing Info (8) ???
    TEST	9385	5	New - ??? Missing Info (9) ???
    TEST	9386	6	New - ??? Missing Info (10) ???
    TEST	9387	6	New - ??? Missing Info (11) ???
    TEST	9388	6	New - ??? Missing Info (12) ???
    TEST	9389	7	New - ??? Missing Info (13) ???
    TEST	9390	8	New - ??? Missing Info (14) ???
    TEST	9392	8	New - ??? Missing Info (15) ???
    TEST	9394	9	New - ??? Missing Info (16) ???
    TEST	9395	10	New - ??? Missing Info (17) ???
    TEST	9396	12	New - ??? Missing Info (18) ???
    TEST	9397	12	New - ??? Missing Info (19) ???
    TEST	9398	12	New - ??? Missing Info (20) ???
    TEST	9399	13	New - ??? Missing Info (21) ???
    TEST	9401	14	New - ??? Missing Info (22) ???
     DTV	9703	2	Internal
     DTV	9704	2	Internal
     DTV	9705	11	Internal
    KQCA	9871	7	New - Sacramento - KQCA
```


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Everything we know ...
> 
> Just need the channel data for the missing 22 and we're golden ...


Where/who do you get the channel data from?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> Where do you get the channel data from?


P Smith!

We're almost there ...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> P Smith!
> 
> We're almost there ...


I can see a lot of channels to fill these extra 22. I am sure some may be temporary PPVs, but as long as they are temporary, I will still be happy.

I am still curious as to why they have a SAC local on a CONUS test as opposed to a spot test?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> I can see a lot of channels to fill these extra 22. I am sure some may be temporary PPVs, but as long as they are temporary, I will still be happy.


Expecting "tv:xxxxx.ch" for all 22 ...

All eyes on P Smith!

And then a big thank you.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Expecting "tv:xxxxx.ch" for all 22 ...
> 
> All eyes on P Smith!
> 
> And then a big thank you.


I too want to give a big thanks to Smith. He is an E* sub and does not have to go out of his way to provide us with this information. Glad he is a valuable resource.

Thank you, Sixto for all of you hard work and satracer for his inside information.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Have now updated the D11 transponder map with everything we know ...http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2​Also, these 22 new channels almost exactly match what we were expecting.

In addition to ABC Family, we were expecting 3 new networks (Showtime Extreme HD, Showtime Showcase HD, Planet Green HD) and 18 unknown ... totaling 21.

The numbers are too close to be a coincidence.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Way to Go Sixto!!!

Go P Smith! Go P Smith! Go P Smith!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Umm .... I'm coming ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Umm .... I'm coming ...


Everything you can decipher about those 22 channels will tell what's coming. It matches what we were expecting +1.

Channels 9334, 9340, 9373, 9375, and 9378 thru 9401.

Thanks!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Umm .... I'm coming ...


:lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

And the world awaits!

As the music from Jeopardy plays in the background


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
doo doo doo doo do do do do do do
doo doo doo doo doo doo doo
do do do do do do do


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Umm .... I'm coming ...


If you do decide to go to bed ... please let me know ... and I'll go to bed too


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like P Smith is enjoying a cigarette and is channel surfing on the new channels we are about to receive!


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Should it take this long??


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

bruinfever said:


> Should it take this long??


As we hear snoring in the background ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Working on SW, but swamped with so many variants .
OK, I'll add manually this time.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040
     DTV,  9703,  2, 1010
     DTV,  9704,  2, 1020
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040 tv:test9880.ch
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050
     DTV,  9705, 11, 1030
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030
    TEST,  9321,  3, 1040 tv:famhd.ch
    TEST,  9324,  2, 1030 tv:foxhdrm9324.ch
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020 tv:kabcdt.ch
    TEST,  9327,  4, 1050 tv:fsphd9327.ch
    TEST,  9328,  6, 1010 tv:foxhdss.ch
    TEST,  9329, 11, 1020 tv:fxhdno2.ch
    TEST,  9330,  1, 1030 tv:foxhdaz9330.ch
    TEST,  9331, 11, 1010 tv:fsnhdmw9331.ch
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010 tv:msghd9333.ch
    TEST,  9334,  5, 1020 tv:shocse.ch
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010 tv:kqcadt9338.ch
    TEST,  9340,  7, 1030 tv:grnhd.ch
    TEST,  9341,  9, 1050 tv:fsn9341.ch
    TEST,  9346, 10, 1030 tv:sunnet.ch
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050 tv:wnbcdt9347.ch
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020 tv:wnywdt9348.ch
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020 tv:wabcdt9349.ch
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030 tv:wcbsdt9350.ch
    TEST,  9352, 14, 1010 tv:fsohhd9352.ch
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030 tv:kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,  9355,  8, 1040 tv:fsnflhd9355.ch
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030 PPV14/Occ14
    TEST,  9363,  5, 1040 tv:fsnoh29363.ch
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010 tv:knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040 tv:kcbsdt9369.ch
    TEST,  9370, 13, 1050 tv:fso9370.ch
    TEST,  9373, 14, 1030 tv:showx.ch
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9378,  2, 1040 Occ (temp) HD
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010 Occ (temp) HD
    TEST,  9383,  4, 1020 Occ (temp) HD
    TEST,  9385,  5, 1050 PPV 1 (temp)
    TEST,  9387,  6, 1030 Occ 4 (temp)
    TEST,  9388,  6, 1040 Occ 5 (temp)
    TEST,  9389,  7, 1040 PPV 2 (temp)
    TEST,  9390,  8, 1010 PPV 3 (temp)
    TEST,  9392,  8, 1030 PPV 4 (temp)
    TEST,  9394,  9, 1040 PPV 6 (temp)
    TEST,  9395, 10, 1040 Occ 6 (temp)
    TEST,  9396, 12, 1010 PPV 7 (temp)
    TEST,  9397, 12, 1040 PPV 8 (temp)
    TEST,  9398, 12, 1050 PPV 9 (temp)
    TEST,  9399, 13, 1020 PPV 10 (temp)
    TEST,  9401, 14, 1020 PPV 12 (temp)
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010 HD Mix (D11)
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020 HD PUSH
    TEST,  9384,  4, 1040 PPV 11/Occ 2
    TEST,  9386,  6, 1020 PPV 7/Occ 6
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1250
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1250
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090 tv:dtv268.ch
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090 tv:kima969.ch
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1250
```


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Does this mean just more PPV?????


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Showtime Shocase, Showtime Extreme, Planet Green, ABC Family... & look at all the PPV.

I kept telling people *"beginning Aug. 14"*, not everything on Aug 14. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the tables changing so often - just got last:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020
      HD,    97,  2, 1250
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040
     DTV,  9703,  2, 1010
     DTV,  9704,  2, 1020
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050
   MLBHD,   724, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   728,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   729,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   731, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   737, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   742, 11, 1250
     DTV,  9705, 11, 1030
  FSFLHD,   654,  8, 1250
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030
    TEST,  9321,  3, 1040
    TEST,  9324,  2, 1030
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020
    TEST,  9327,  4, 1050
    TEST,  9328,  6, 1010
    TEST,  9329, 11, 1020
    TEST,  9330,  1, 1030
    TEST,  9331, 11, 1010
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9334,  5, 1020
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010
    TEST,  9340,  7, 1030
    TEST,  9341,  9, 1050
    TEST,  9346, 10, 1030
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030
    TEST,  9352, 14, 1010
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030
    TEST,  9355,  8, 1040
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030
    TEST,  9363,  5, 1040
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040
    TEST,  9370, 13, 1050
    TEST,  9373, 14, 1030
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,  9378,  2, 1040
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010
    TEST,  9383,  4, 1020
    TEST,  9385,  5, 1050
    TEST,  9387,  6, 1030
    TEST,  9388,  6, 1040
    TEST,  9389,  7, 1040
    TEST,  9390,  8, 1010
    TEST,  9392,  8, 1030
    TEST,  9394,  9, 1040
    TEST,  9395, 10, 1040
    TEST,  9396, 12, 1010
    TEST,  9397, 12, 1040
    TEST,  9398, 12, 1050
    TEST,  9399, 13, 1020
    TEST,  9401, 14, 1020
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020
    TEST,  9384,  4, 1040
    TEST,  9386,  6, 1020
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1020
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1030
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1010
```


```
Network 15
     DTV,    96, 22, 1250
   PPVHD,   133, 13, 1010
   PPVHD,   146,  6, 1250
    TEST,  9300,  7, 1020
    TEST,  9301, 11, 1010
     DTV,  9951,  1, 1030
     DTV,  9952,  3, 1020
     DTV,  9953,  5, 1030
     DTV,  9954, 11, 1020
   APLHD,   282,  2, 1020
    FXHD,   248,  1, 1040
  T101HD,   101,  1, 1050
   MAXHD,   512,  3, 1050
   NGCHD,   276,  4, 1020
   MTVHD,   331,  2, 1040
  HBOWHD,   504,  9, 1040
   NBAHD,   601,  5, 1020
   SNYHD,   625,  8, 1030
   A&EHD,   265,  5, 1040
  STZEHD,   522,  5, 1050
   NFLHD,   212,  8, 1040
   YESHD,   622,  8, 1010
  STZwHD,   521,  6, 1030
  STRZHD,   520, 13, 1020
   NHLHD,   215,  7, 1020
   SCIHD,   284,  3, 1040
  HISTHD,   269,  7, 1040
  SHOwHD,   540, 11, 1040
   ESNHD,   207,  8, 1020
   DSCHD,   278, 11, 1010
   TMCHD,   544,  8, 1050
  TNNSHD,   217,  9, 1020
   SPDHD,   607,  4, 1040
  FUELHD,   612,  6, 1040
  HGTVHD,   229,  9, 1050
  SPKEHD,   241, 10, 1020
  STZCHD,   519,  7, 1030
   CNNHD,   202, 10, 1050
  SHO2HD,   538,  9, 1030
   TWCHD,   362,  7, 1050
   TBSHD,   247, 11, 1050
  TOONHD,   296,  4, 1050
  STZKHD,   518, 10, 1030
  BRVOHD,   273, 12, 1040
   CSNHD,   629, 12, 1010
   TLCHD,   280, 11, 1030
  VSGFHD,   604, 12, 1030
  MAXWHD,   514, 13, 1050
  SCFIHD,   244,  5, 1010
     MHD,   332,  3, 1030
   USAHD,   242, 14, 1030
  NICKHD,   299,  2, 1050
  NESNHD,   623,  2, 1030
  CNBCHD,   355, 14, 1040
  FOODHD,   231, 13, 1030
   VH1HD,   335, 13, 1040
   MGMHD,   255,  3, 1010
   FBNHD,   359,  2, 1010
   CMTHD,   327, 12, 1050
   BIOHD,   266,  1, 1010
  SMTHHD,   267,  4, 1010
  DIS1HD,   290, 12, 1020
 FSNMWHD,   647, 14, 1050
  FSNOHD,   641,  7, 1010
  CSNEHD,   620,  0, 1250
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13, 1250
  FSSaHD,   664,  6, 1250
 FSNNYHD,   627,  0, 1250
  CSNCHD,   665, 11, 1020
    HPAS,  9795, 10, 1010
    HPAS,  9796, 14, 1050
    HPAS,  9797,  7, 1010
    HPAS,  9798, 14, 1010
   MLBHD,   722,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   723,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   725, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   726, 13, 1250
   MLBHD,   727,  1, 1250
   MLBHD,   730,  2, 1030
   MLBHD,   732, 10, 1010
   MLBHD,   733,  8, 1010
   MLBHD,   734,  7, 1010
   MLBHD,   735, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   736,  5, 1030
   MLBHD,   738,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   739, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   740, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   741, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   743,  3, 1250
   MLBHD,   744, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   745,  5, 1250
   MLBHD,   746,  5, 1250
   MLBHD,   747, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   748, 13, 1250
   MLBHD,   749,  5, 1250
  MASNHD,   626,  7, 1250
   STOHD,   657, 13, 1250
   FSWHD,   692,  3, 1020
  FSPTHD,   694,  5, 1030
  CSNBHD,   696, 13, 1250
 MASNaHD,   671,  6, 1250
   MLSHD,   445,  3, 1250
   MLSHD,   446,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   447,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   448, --
   MLSHD,   449, --
  CSNWHD,   698, --
  CSNBHD,   697, --
  CBSCHD,   613,  1, 1020
  FSINHD,   673,  0, 1250
   ALTHD,   681,  0, 1250
  FSRMHD,   683, 14, 1250
  FSUTHD,   684,  0, 1250
  ALTaHD,   682,  0, 1250
   FSSHD,   646, 13, 1250
  FSSWHD,   676,  4, 1030
   FSHHD,   678, 10, 1010
  RSNaHD,   677,  0, 1250
   BTNHD,   610, 10, 1040
  MSG+HD,   635,  9, 1010
   FSDHD,   663,  1, 1030
   LV<)#,   655,  0, 1250
  SUNaHD,   656,  0, 1250
  FSWIHD,   669, 10, 1250
     DTV,  9750, 14, 1030
     DTV,  9751, 14, 1040
     DTV,  9754,  6, 1010
     DTV,  9755,  6, 1020
     DTV,  9756, 14, 1010
     USA,   750, 14, 1030
    CNBC,   751, 14, 1040
   PPVHD,   134, 14, 1250
     PPV,   135,  6, 1250
   PPVHD,   148,  7, 1010
   PPVHD,   149, 14, 1050
   PPVHD,   150, 10, 1010
    OBSK,   754,  6, 1010
    OSOC,   755,  6, 1020
     UHD,   756, 14, 1010
    CAR1,   795, 10, 1250
    CAR3,   797,  7, 1250
    CAR2,   796, 14, 1250
    CAR4,   798, 13, 1250
     DTV,   480,  1, 1090
     DTV,   481,  2, 1090
```


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

VeniceDre said:


> Showtime Shocase, Showtime Extreme, Planet Green, ABC Family... & look at all the PPV.
> 
> I kept telling people *"beginning Aug. 14"*, not everything on Aug 14. Hopefully I'm wrong.


well if its correct then they are launching a bunch of channels, useless channels but channels none the less......:nono2:


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

bruinfever said:


> well if its correct then they are launching a bunch of channels, useless channels but channels none the less......:nono2:


They can always drop PPV channels as they add new channels. But that's a lot of PPV channels when you include the ones we already have. :kickbutt:


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

VeniceDre said:


> They can always drop PPV channels as they add new channels. But that's a lot of PPV channels when you include the ones we already have. :kickbutt:


It's cherry picking the numbers. Releasing 20 some PPV channels so you can say you're the HD leader with 130 HD channels.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

VeniceDre said:


> They can always drop PPV channels as they add new channels. But that's a lot of PPV channels when you include the ones we already have. :kickbutt:


Makes no sense..What, are they lacking carriage agreements for these channels that they need to "inflate" their numbers by adding PPV instead of national HD channels? I'm sure the agreements are already in place..the delay in channel launches just doesn't add up.....


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

bruinfever said:


> Makes no sense..What, are they lacking carriage agreements for these channels that they need to "inflate" their numbers by adding PPV instead of national HD channels? I'm sure the agreements are already in place..the delay in channel launches just doesn't add up.....


The best I can assume is that they really didn't expect D11 to go live before September and there's a delay with uplinking new HD channels. I can understand technical delays for "the best possible signal" if it's keeping HBO's MPEG4 channels intact w/o recompression, but that shouldn't be an issue with AMC, Fox News, Lifetime, The Travel Channel, etc.

I hope D* hasn't got complacent with their perceived HD lead, not pushing hard to sign up content providers.


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

An actual issue:
Was helping a coworker re-align his dish. It had not been working for about a month (don't ask). We got 101, 119 and 103 up and working, but we were unable to verify 99, because the signal tests on his box didn't show 99! It was as if 99 didn't exist. The firmware said he had a Ka 5LNB dish, which is correct.

I rebooted the box and forced a firmware upgrade to get latest, and now it works. I don't know if it was the reboot or the new firmware that fixed it. His firmware was 0x230 or 0x234 or something like that. Should only have been a month old.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like 16 of the PPV are listed as temporary. I would think these will quickly fill in with national channels as soon as issues that are preventing having them immediately have cleared. May see something like 1 or 2 popping up randomly as we move forward. IMHO


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

I have these mapped channels, 206,209,552,245,etc., come and go - since they started. When i'm getting them signal strength is 86-95. When I have no picture or totally pixillated, some of the trans. are 0 - I can sit an watch some of them bounce between 0 and 90 back and forth.????????


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> D11 data


Thanks.

Have updated the D11 transponder map:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2​


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

bruinfever said:


> Makes no sense..What, are they lacking carriage agreements for these channels that they need to "inflate" their numbers by adding PPV instead of national HD channels? I'm sure the agreements are already in place..the delay in channel launches just doesn't add up.....


I guess just because they already have the SD channel of a network doesn't mean they can automatically get the HD channel of that same network? Maybe it is uplink issues? Hmmmmm


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Maybe it is uplink issues?


If they have capacity to uplink the PPVs, they should have capacity to uplink other HD networks.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DarinC said:


> If they have capacity to uplink the PPVs, they should have capacity to uplink other HD networks.


The PPV sources are within the company. The others have to come from somewhere. The somewhere part is probably what is missing.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

Ah that sucks, but the "september" date might be why, they may have inked carriage agreements to start in september, so can't add them before that. But still


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> The PPV sources are within the company. The others have to come from somewhere. The somewhere part is probably what is missing.


That wouldn't be an uplink issue. There is plenty of HD content available that OTHER providers don't seem to have a problem receiving. Not that I'm complaining, most of what I watch I already get.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just captured:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020
      HD,    97,  2, 1250
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040
    TEST,   144, 12, 1040
    TEST,   163,  4, 1020
   PPVHD,   166,  2, 1040
     DTV,  9703,  2, 1010
     DTV,  9704,  2, 1020
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010
    TEST,   181,  6, 1020
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050
   MLBHD,   728,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   729,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   730,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   731, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   734, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   737, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   742, 11, 1250
  FSNPHD,   659, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   721,  2, 1250
     DTV,  9705, 11, 1030
  FSFLHD,   654,  8, 1250
  FSNWHD,   687, 11, 1250
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030
    TEST,   311,  3, 1040
    TEST,   683,  2, 1030
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020
    TEST,   659,  4, 1050
    TEST,   649,  6, 1010
    TEST,   668, 11, 1020
    TEST,   686,  1, 1030
    TEST,   647, 11, 1010
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010
    TEST,   541,  5, 1020
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010
    TEST,   286,  7, 1030
    TEST,   687,  9, 1050
    TEST,   653, 10, 1030
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030
    TEST,   660, 14, 1010
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030
    TEST,   654,  8, 1040
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030
    TEST,   661,  5, 1040
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040
    TEST,   646, 13, 1050
    TEST,   542, 14, 1030
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010
   FSHHD,   678, 10, 1250
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010
    TEST,   133,  5, 1050
    TEST,   134,  7, 1040
    TEST,   135,  8, 1010
    TEST,   136,  8, 1030
    TEST,   137,  9, 1010
    TEST,   138,  9, 1040
    TEST,   139, 12, 1010
    TEST,   145, 12, 1050
    TEST,   146, 13, 1020
    TEST,   149, 13, 1030
    TEST,   150, 14, 1020
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020
  FSNCIN,   661,  2, 1250
    TEST,   164,  6, 1030
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1020
    TEST,   165, 10, 1040
    TEST,   180,  6, 1040
    TEST,   182,  4, 1040
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1030
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1010
```


```
Network 15
     DTV,    96, 22, 1250
   PPVHD,   133, 13, 1010
   PPVHD,   146,  6, 1250
    TEST,  9300,  7, 1020
    TEST,  9301, 11, 1010
     DTV,  9951,  1, 1030
     DTV,  9952,  3, 1020
     DTV,  9953,  5, 1030
     DTV,  9954, 11, 1020
   APLHD,   282,  2, 1020
    FXHD,   248,  1, 1040
  T101HD,   101,  1, 1050
   MAXHD,   512,  3, 1050
   NGCHD,   276,  4, 1020
   MTVHD,   331,  2, 1040
  HBOWHD,   504,  9, 1040
   NBAHD,   601,  5, 1020
   SNYHD,   625,  8, 1030
   A&EHD,   265,  5, 1040
  STZEHD,   522,  5, 1050
   NFLHD,   212,  8, 1040
   YESHD,   622,  8, 1010
  STZwHD,   521,  6, 1030
  STRZHD,   520, 13, 1020
   NHLHD,   215,  7, 1020
   SCIHD,   284,  3, 1040
  HISTHD,   269,  7, 1040
  SHOwHD,   540, 11, 1040
   ESNHD,   207,  8, 1020
   DSCHD,   278, 11, 1010
   TMCHD,   544,  8, 1050
  TNNSHD,   217,  9, 1020
   SPDHD,   607,  4, 1040
  FUELHD,   612,  6, 1040
  HGTVHD,   229,  9, 1050
  SPKEHD,   241, 10, 1020
  STZCHD,   519,  7, 1030
   CNNHD,   202, 10, 1050
  SHO2HD,   538,  9, 1030
   TWCHD,   362,  7, 1050
   TBSHD,   247, 11, 1050
  TOONHD,   296,  4, 1050
  STZKHD,   518, 10, 1030
  BRVOHD,   273, 12, 1040
   CSNHD,   629, 12, 1010
   TLCHD,   280, 11, 1030
  VSGFHD,   604, 12, 1030
  MAXWHD,   514, 13, 1050
  SCFIHD,   244,  5, 1010
     MHD,   332,  3, 1030
   USAHD,   242, 14, 1030
  NICKHD,   299,  2, 1050
  NESNHD,   623,  2, 1030
  CNBCHD,   355, 14, 1040
  FOODHD,   231, 13, 1030
   VH1HD,   335, 13, 1040
   MGMHD,   255,  3, 1010
   FBNHD,   359,  2, 1010
   CMTHD,   327, 12, 1050
   BIOHD,   266,  1, 1010
  SMTHHD,   267,  4, 1010
  DIS1HD,   290, 12, 1020
 FSNMWHD,   647, 14, 1250
  FSNOHD,   641,  7, 1250
  CSNEHD,   620,  0, 1250
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13, 1250
  FSSaHD,   664,  6, 1250
 FSNNYHD,   627,  0, 1250
  CSNCHD,   665, 11, 1020
    HPAS,  9795, 10, 1010
    HPAS,  9796, 14, 1050
    HPAS,  9797,  7, 1010
    HPAS,  9798, 14, 1010
   MLBHD,   722,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   723,  2, 1250
   MLBHD,   724, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   725, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   726, 13, 1250
   MLBHD,   727,  1, 1250
   MLBHD,   732,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   733,  7, 1250
   MLBHD,   735, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   736,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   738,  8, 1250
   MLBHD,   739, 11, 1250
   MLBHD,   740, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   741, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   743,  3, 1250
   MLBHD,   744, 10, 1250
   MLBHD,   745,  5, 1250
   MLBHD,   746,  5, 1250
   MLBHD,   747, 14, 1250
   MLBHD,   748, 13, 1250
   MLBHD,   749,  5, 1250
  MASNHD,   626,  7, 1250
   STOHD,   657, 10, 1250
   FSWHD,   692,  3, 1020
  FSPTHD,   694,  5, 1030
  CSNBHD,   696, 13, 1250
 MASNaHD,   671,  6, 1250
   MLSHD,   445,  3, 1250
   MLSHD,   446,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   447,  5, 1250
   MLSHD,   448, --
   MLSHD,   449, --
  CSNWHD,   698, --
  CSNBHD,   697, --
  CBSCHD,   613,  1, 1020
  FSINHD,   673,  0, 1250
   ALTHD,   681,  0, 1250
  FSRMHD,   683, 14, 1250
  FSUTHD,   684,  0, 1250
  ALTaHD,   682,  0, 1250
   FSSHD,   646, 13, 1250
  FSSWHD,   676,  4, 1030
  RSNaHD,   677,  0, 1250
   BTNHD,   610, 10, 1040
  MSG+HD,   635,  9, 1010
   FSDHD,   663,  1, 1030
   LV<)#,   655,  0, 1250
  SUNaHD,   656,  0, 1250
  FSWIHD,   669, 10, 1250
     DTV,  9750, 14, 1030
     DTV,  9751, 14, 1040
     DTV,  9754,  6, 1010
     DTV,  9755,  6, 1020
     DTV,  9756, 14, 1010
     USA,   750, 14, 1030
    CNBC,   751, 14, 1040
   PPVHD,   134, 14, 1250
     PPV,   135,  6, 1250
   PPVHD,   148,  7, 1010
   PPVHD,   149, 14, 1050
   PPVHD,   150, 10, 1010
    OBSK,   754,  6, 1010
    OSOC,   755,  6, 1020
     UHD,   756, 14, 1010
    CAR1,   795, 10, 1250
    CAR3,   797,  7, 1250
    CAR2,   796, 14, 1250
    CAR4,   798, 13, 1250
     DTV,   480,  1, 1090
     DTV,   481,  2, 1090
```


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Just captured:


Very interesting new data ... RSN's now showing mostly the real channel numbers ... lots of PPV with real PPV channel numbers ... those 4 new channels have numbers ... no surprises


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Newly mapped HD channels that are not yet available?

TEST, 144, 12, 1040 *(PPV)*
TEST, 163, 4, 1020 *(PPV)*
TEST, 181, 6, 1020 *(PPV)*
TEST, 311, 3, 1040 *(ABC Family)*
TEST, 683, 2, 1030 *(FSNRM)*
TEST, 659, 4, 1050 *(FSNPI)*
TEST, 649, 6, 1010 *(Sports South)*
TEST, 668, 11, 1020 *(FSN North)*
TEST, 686, 1, 1030 *(FSN Arizona)*
TEST, 647, 11, 1010 *(FSNMW)*
TEST, 541, 5, 1020 *(Showcase)*
TEST, 286, 7, 1030 *(Planet Green)*
TEST, 687, 9, 1050 *(FSNNW)*
TEST, 653, 10, 1030 *(Sun Sports)*
TEST, 660, 14, 1010 *(FSNOH)*
TEST, 654, 8, 1040 *(FSNFL)*
TEST, 661, 5, 1040 *(FSNCN)*
TEST, 646, 13, 1050 *(FSNSouth)*
TEST, 542, 14, 1030 *(Show Extreme)*
TEST, 150, 14, 1020 *(PPV)*
TEST, 164, 6, 1030 *(PPV)*
TEST, 165, 10, 1040 *(PPV)*
TEST, 180, 6, 1040 *(PPV)*
TEST, 182, 4, 1040 *(PPV)*

This makes 8 new PPVs


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

And there are PPV HD duplicates between D10 and D11 now. They may be moving all the PPV HD to D11. And put others on D10. 5 duplicates.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

This certainly is a moving target. Haven't seen anything yet that leads one to think that HBO or many other premiums are coming. At least not yet. But it changes every time P Smith posts new data. Might be freeing space on D10 for premiums. Gotta look at this further later.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DarinC said:


> That wouldn't be an uplink issue. There is plenty of HD content available that OTHER providers don't seem to have a problem receiving. Not that I'm complaining, most of what I watch I already get.


Not strictly "uplink" and, yes, the sources do exist but it doesn't mean they have the connection through to the uplinking.

You can't uplink what you haven't connected to yet. That is the issue, I am sure. Whether contractual or just technical, I don't know but I do know that all is very busy for DirecTV right now (RSNs moving, D11 debuting, Olympics, NFL just around the corner, college football about to kickoff, new LiLs coming on line) and there are only so many resources you can dedicate to all these things. Not to mention that you probably have to tune the overall system every time you make major changes.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

I still see 8 unidentified channels.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

With Smith's new data we now of 8 PPVs + 12 RSNs + 4 new channels for a total of 24.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> With Smith's new data we now of 8 PPVs + 12 RSNs + 4 new channels for a total of 24.


So there are still some opportunities for some surprises.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> Newly mapped HD channels that are not yet available?
> 
> TEST, 541, 5, 1020 *(Showcase)*


Something is off about this one. Channel 539 is Showtime Showcase. I know in our guides it says Showtime 3 but per Directv's page for their Showtime package, it lists 539 as Showtime Showcase. So Showtime Showcase should be 539.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packP...9_A&_DAV=-1&_dynSessConf=-7638902421744654850


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

uncrules said:


> Something is off about this one. Channel 539 is Showtime Showcase. I know in our guides it says Showtime 3 but per Directv's page for their Showtime package, it lists 539 as Showtime Showcase. So Showtime Showcase should be 539.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packP...9_A&_DAV=-1&_dynSessConf=-7638902421744654850


Maybe they are moving it or 541 may only be used as a testing channel?


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> Maybe they are moving it or 541 may only be used as a testing channel?


Either they have a channel mapped wrong currently or it could be a new Showtime channel. Showtime is supposed to add 8 HD channels in August.

Showtime to Add 8 HD Channels In August



> Showtime says it will add eight new High-Definition channels in August, bringing its overall HD channel total to 12.
> 
> That's according to an article by Multichannel News.
> 
> Showtime officials also tell Multichannel News that it will add another 10 high-def channels by the first quarter of 2009.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

DodgerKing said:


> Maybe they are moving it or 541 may only be used as a testing channel?


Maybe they are adding Showtime 2 West. (Showtime 1 west is 540).


----------



## QuickDrop (Jul 21, 2007)

uncrules said:


> Something is off about this one. Channel 539 is Showtime Showcase. I know in our guides it says Showtime 3 but per Directv's page for their Showtime package, it lists 539 as Showtime Showcase. So Showtime Showcase should be 539.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packP...9_A&_DAV=-1&_dynSessConf=-7638902421744654850


According to the Wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Showtime_Showcase#Branding), Showtime Showcase is Showtime 3 rebranded.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

QuickDrop said:


> According to the Wikipedia page (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Showtime_Showcase#Branding), Showtime Showcase is Showtime 3 rebranded.


I know it is. That's what I was trying to point out. So when P Smith list includes 541 that can't be Showtime Showcase since it is on 539.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> Maybe they are adding Showtime 2 West. (Showtime 1 west is 540).


Could be. I know that is one we currently don't get in SD or HD.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

uncrules said:


> I know it is. That's what I was trying to point out. So when P Smith list includes 541 that can't be Showtime Showcase since it is on 539.


There is no channel 539 listed in Smith's data. This just maybe a testing slot for showcase?


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

P Smith said:


> the tables changing so often - just got last:
> 
> ```
> Network 10
> ...


Just noticed that there's quite a few 9000 series channel numbers on D10 now. Also the number of HD PPV got reduced this week. Any idea what that's about? Most say DTV rather than TEST, except for the ones that say HPAS.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Based on last night's data and this morning's, going to leave the D11 info the same for now.http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2​We know of the 12 RSN's, 4 new channels, what looks like a new "HD Mix" Channel, and the PPV's.

Still hopeful, but no evidence of anything else yet.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

More Showtime HDs are definitely good for me since I have Showtime still. My other premiums are on E* free for the next three months so I can wait.

Sure hope D* can add all the HBO HDs though.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Not 99(c) but 99(s)-22 just fired up in Central Arkansas... just a FYI for the other Arkansans reading and praying for HD LiLs.

Edit: While I was posting this, 3 more (4 total) have turned on 99s, all at or near 100 strength...


----------



## jackpot (Mar 3, 2007)

maybe stupid question but , am i suspossed to see 99c when i go to set-up, view sat. signal ? have slimline dish


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

jackpot said:


> maybe stupid question but , am i suspossed to see 99c when i go to set-up, view sat. signal ? have slimline dish


Yep, you should see signal from transponders 1-14.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

jackpot said:


> maybe stupid question but , am i suspossed to see 99c when i go to set-up, view sat. signal ? have slimline dish


What receiver do you have?


----------



## jackpot (Mar 3, 2007)

h-20


----------



## love that tv (Jul 8, 2006)

is there a test channel on DTV11 to see if your getting reception correctly? i know, i know, i can look in system setup, im just asking because my signals are really low.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Jackpot: Check you info screen and make sure its set to 5 lnb dish...then check channel 482 to test if you can get 99 odd transponders and channel 483 to test if you can get 99 even transponders. You should get both if you have a 5lnb dish.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

jackpot said:


> h-20


That is the issue. The H20 does not have 99c and 99s, instead it is 99a and 99b.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New table:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010, espnhd.ch
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050, espn2hd.ch
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050, tnthd245.ch
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020, hbohd501.ch
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020, showhd537.ch
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020, ppv147.ch
      HD,    97,  2, 1250, dtv1981.ch
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040, ppv139.ch
    TEST,   144, 12, 1040, ppv144.ch
    TEST,   163,  4, 1020, ppv163.ch
   PPVHD,   166,  2, 1040, ppvhd166.ch
     DTV,  9974,  1, 1010, 9974hd.ch
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040, test9880.ch
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010, kqcadt.ch
    TEST,   181,  6, 1020, ppv181.ch
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030, hdt.ch
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050, uhd259.ch
   MLBHD,   726,  2, 1010, 726-1.ch
   MLBHD,   728,  8, 1250, 728-1.ch
   MLBHD,   729,  2, 1250, 729-1.ch
   MLBHD,   730,  2, 1020, 730-1.ch
   MLBHD,   731, 10, 1020, 731-1.ch
   MLBHD,   734, 10, 1250, 734-1.ch
   MLBHD,   737, 10, 1010, 737-1.ch
   MLBHD,   742, 11, 1030, 742-1.ch
   MLBHD,   748,  2, 1010, 748-1.ch
  FSNPHD,   659, 10, 1020, fssahd659.ch
  CSNBHD,   696, 10, 1250, fsbahd.ch
  FSFLHD,   654,  2, 1250, fsflhd654.ch
  FSNWHD,   687, 11, 1030, fsnwhd687.ch
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040, hdnet.ch
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030, hdnetmv.ch
    TEST,   311,  3, 1040, famhd.ch
    TEST,   683,  2, 1030, foxhdrm9324.ch
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020, kabcdt.ch
    TEST,   659,  4, 1050, fsphd9327.ch
    TEST,   649,  6, 1010, foxhdss.ch
    TEST,   668, 11, 1020, fxhdno2.ch
    TEST,   286,  7, 1030, grnhd.ch
    TEST,   687,  9, 1050, fsn9341.ch
    TEST,   653, 10, 1030, sunnet.ch
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050, wnbcdt9347.ch
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020, wnywdt9348.ch
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020, wabcdt9349.ch
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030, wcbsdt9350.ch
    TEST,   660, 14, 1010, fsohhd9352.ch
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030, kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,   654,  8, 1040, fsnflhd9355.ch
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030, test9359.ch
    TEST,   661,  5, 1040, fsnoh29363.ch
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010, knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040, kcbsdt9369.ch
    TEST,   646, 13, 1050, fso9370.ch
    TEST,   542, 14, 1030, showx.ch
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010, msghd.ch
   FSSHD,   646,  2, 1250, fsshd.ch
   FSHHD,   678, 10, 1010, fshouhd.ch
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010, test9382.ch
    TEST,   133,  5, 1050, test9385.ch
    TEST,   134,  7, 1040, test9389.ch
    TEST,   135,  8, 1010, test9390.ch
    TEST,   136,  8, 1030, test9392.ch
    TEST,   137,  9, 1010, test9393.ch
    TEST,   138,  9, 1040, test9394.ch
    TEST,   139, 12, 1010, test9396.ch
    TEST,   145, 12, 1050, test9398.ch
    TEST,   146, 13, 1020, test9399.ch
    TEST,   149, 13, 1030, test9384.ch
    TEST,   150, 14, 1020, test9401.ch
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010, test9375.ch
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020, test9376.ch
  FSNCIN,   661, 10, 1250, fsncin661.ch
    TEST,   164,  6, 1030, PPV164.ch
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1250, ppv138.ch
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1020, ppv145.ch
    TEST,   165, 10, 1040, ppv165.ch
    TEST,   180,  6, 1040, ppv180.ch
    TEST,   182,  4, 1040, ppv182.ch
   PPVHD,   183,  4, 1250, ppvhd183.ch
     RZC,   703,  2, 1250, 703hd.ch
        ,   704,  2, 1250, 704hd.ch
        ,   705, 11, 1250, 705hd.ch
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1250, ppv137.ch
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090, dtv268.ch
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090, kima969.ch
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1250, ppv136.ch

 Channels: 86
```


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> New table:


Thanks P Smith.

Fairly similar to earlier today.

Sacramento 58 gone (good). 183 ppv new. 541 gone. 647 gone. see some NFL ST new stuff like redzone.

Certainly no signs of any surprises (yet).

Unless they're going to show up on D10.

Leaving the map the same for now: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Sacramento 58 gone (good).


Sixto, I think you may have overlooked it:

KQCA, 9871, 7, 1010 
If I'm not mistaken, this is the channel 58 you're referring to...It's still there!

The mystery continues!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The table above updated after automation an extraction of "tv:xxx" string.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

703 RZC, getting ready for NFLST and the Red Zone Channel!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

kw2957 said:


> Sixto, I think you may have overlooked it:
> 
> KQCA, 9871, 7, 1010
> If I'm not mistaken, this is the channel 58 you're referring to...It's still there!
> ...


Yep, saw that. But prior, it had a real channel 58. Weird.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

It's very difficult to understand the expected number and location of the PPV HD channels.

But I'll try ...

Prior to any changes for D11, there were 15 PPV HD channels. "15" has been clearly documented as the PPV HD part of the "95" HD channels. While the exact channel numbers have changed over time, the most consistent channel assignments were 99 (MPEG2), 135-139 (5), 145-146 (2), 175-181 (7). The total was 15.

Upon analyzing today's online guide (DirecTV web-site), the actual guide (on a HR2x), and the P Smith data for the past two weeks, the PPV HD quantity is a moving target.

Right now, the online guide (DirecTV website) shows 19 PPV HD channels: 133-134 (3), 137-139 (3), 144-145 (2), 147-150 (4), 163-166 (4), 180-182 (3).

Right now, the guide on a HR2x shows 11 PPV HD channels: 133, 136-139 (4), 145-150 (6).

The latest P Smith data shows 21 PPV HD channels: 133-139 (7), 144-150 (6), 163-166 (4), 180-183 (4). Every channel is on D11. There are some on D10, but they have the same channel number. Will assume that the duplicates are still transmitting from D10.

So the most PPV HD we see from one source is 21 total, with 99 being gone, unless for some reason 99 doesn't show on an HR2x. but it's also not on the online guide.

The difference between the online guide (19) and the P Smith data (21) is that the online guide is missing 135, 146, 183 ... and the P. Smith data is missing 148.

So we either have a max of 21 (P Smith data) or 22 (if you combine all PPV HD channels we see from all sources and add channel 148).

The net is that we had 15 previously, and the most we'd see tomorrow is 22. A net of +7.

I'll update the PPV HD projection to be 7 of the 35 for tomorrow.

And then tomorrow we'll find out the real answer! 

All just in fun ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Two other pieces of data I left out ...

1) 5 PPV HD channels (135, 137, 138, 139, 145) in the P Smith data have two locations / two transponder numbers. Will use the non-TEST transponder numbers in the map.

2) It does appear that all of the PPV HD channels will be on D11 with this analysis. So it 22 HD slots taken on D11 for PPV HD. That free's up 14 HD slots on D10, if this model is correct.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010, espnhd.ch
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050, espn2hd.ch
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050, tnthd245.ch
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020, hbohd501.ch
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020, showhd537.ch
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020, ppv147.ch
      HD,    97,  2, 1250, dtv1981.ch
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040, ppv139.ch
    TEST,   144, 12, 1040, ppv144.ch
    TEST,   163,  4, 1020, ppv163.ch
   PPVHD,   166,  2, 1040, ppvhd166.ch
     DTV,  9974,  1, 1010, 9974hd.ch
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040, test9880.ch
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010, kqcadt.ch
    TEST,   181,  6, 1020, ppv181.ch
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030, hdt.ch
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050, uhd259.ch
   MLBHD,   725,  2, 1250, 725-1.ch
   MLBHD,   728,  8, 1250, 728-1.ch
   MLBHD,   729,  2, 1250, 729-1.ch
   MLBHD,   734, 10, 1250, 734-1.ch
   MLBHD,   741, 11, 1250, 741-1.ch
   MLBHD,   743, 10, 1250, 743-1.ch
   MLBHD,   748, 10, 1250, 748-1.ch
   STOHD,   657,  2, 1250, stohd657.ch
  CSNBHD,   696, 10, 1250, fsbahd.ch
  FSNOHD,   668, 11, 1250, rsnahd668.ch
  FSFLHD,   654,  2, 1250, fsflhd654.ch
  FSRMHD,   683, 10, 1250, fsrmhd683.ch
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040, hdnet.ch
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030, hdnetmv.ch
    TEST,   311,  3, 1040, famhd.ch
    TEST,   683,  2, 1030, foxhdrm9324.ch
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020, kabcdt.ch
    TEST,   659,  4, 1050, fsphd9327.ch
    TEST,   649,  6, 1010, foxhdss.ch
    TEST,   668, 11, 1020, fxhdno2.ch
    TEST,   686,  1, 1030, foxhdaz9330.ch
    TEST,   647, 11, 1010, fsnhdmw9331.ch
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010, msghd9333.ch
    TEST,   541,  5, 1020, shocse.ch
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010, kqcadt9338.ch
    TEST,   286,  7, 1030, grnhd.ch
    TEST,   687,  9, 1050, fsn9341.ch
    TEST,   653, 10, 1030, sunnet.ch
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050, wnbcdt9347.ch
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020, wnywdt9348.ch
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020, wabcdt9349.ch
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030, wcbsdt9350.ch
    TEST,   660, 14, 1010, fsohhd9352.ch
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030, kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,   654,  8, 1040, fsnflhd9355.ch
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030, test9359.ch
    TEST,   661,  5, 1040, fsnoh29363.ch
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010, knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040, kcbsdt9369.ch
    TEST,   646, 13, 1050, fso9370.ch
    TEST,   542, 14, 1030, showx.ch
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010, msghd.ch
   FSSHD,   646,  2, 1250, fsshd.ch
   FSHHD,   678, 11, 1250, fshouhd.ch
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010, test9382.ch
    TEST,   133,  5, 1050, test9385.ch
    TEST,   134,  7, 1040, test9389.ch
    TEST,   135,  8, 1010, test9390.ch
    TEST,   136,  8, 1030, test9392.ch
    TEST,   137,  9, 1010, test9393.ch
    TEST,   138,  9, 1040, test9394.ch
    TEST,   139, 12, 1010, test9396.ch
    TEST,   145, 12, 1050, test9398.ch
    TEST,   146, 13, 1020, test9399.ch
    TEST,   149, 13, 1030, test9384.ch
    TEST,   150, 14, 1020, test9401.ch
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010, test9375.ch
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020, test9376.ch
  FSNCIN,   661, 10, 1250, fsncin661.ch
    TEST,   164,  6, 1030, PPV164.ch
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010, ppv138.ch
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1020, ppv145.ch
    TEST,   165, 10, 1040, ppv165.ch
    TEST,   180,  6, 1040, ppv180.ch
    TEST,   182,  4, 1040, ppv182.ch
   PPVHD,   183,  4, 1250, ppvhd183.ch
     RZC,   703,  2, 1250, 703hd.ch
        ,   704,  2, 1250, 704hd.ch
        ,   705, 11, 1250, 705hd.ch
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1030, ppv137.ch
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090, dtv268.ch
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090, kima969.ch
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1010, ppv136.ch
```


```
Network 15
     DTV,    96, 22, 1250, dtv1980.ch
   PPVHD,   133, 13, 1010, ppv133.ch
   PPVHD,   146,  6, 1250, ppv146.ch
    TEST,  9300,  7, 1020, gmt941.ch
    TEST,  9301, 11, 1010, gmt993.ch
     DTV,  9951,  1, 1030, 9951.ch
     DTV,  9952,  3, 1020, 9952.ch
     DTV,  9953,  5, 1030, 9953.ch
     DTV,  9954, 11, 1020, 9954.ch
   APLHD,   282,  2, 1020, animal.ch
    FXHD,   248,  1, 1040, test9808.ch
  T101HD,   101,  1, 1050, test9813.ch
   MAXHD,   512,  3, 1050, maxhd.ch
   NGCHD,   276,  4, 1020, ngchd.ch
   MTVHD,   331,  2, 1040, test9818.ch
  HBOWHD,   504,  9, 1040, hbop.ch
   NBAHD,   601,  5, 1020, nbatvhd.ch
   SNYHD,   625,  8, 1030, snyhd9822.ch
   A&EHD,   265,  5, 1040, aetv.ch
  STZEHD,   522,  5, 1050, sedg9824.ch
   NFLHD,   212,  8, 1040, nflhd.ch
   YESHD,   622,  8, 1010, yeshdny9827.ch
  STZwHD,   521,  6, 1030, cin.ch
  STRZHD,   520, 13, 1020, starzhd.ch
   NHLHD,   215,  7, 1020, test9830.ch
   SCIHD,   284,  3, 1040, test9832.ch
  HISTHD,   269,  7, 1040, history.ch
  SHOwHD,   540, 11, 1040, showp.ch
   ESNHD,   207,  8, 1020, outdoor.ch
   DSCHD,   278, 11, 1010, dhd9838.ch
   TMCHD,   544,  8, 1050, tmc9839.ch
  TNNSHD,   217,  9, 1020, 217hd.ch
   SPDHD,   607,  4, 1040, test9842.ch
  FUELHD,   612,  6, 1040, trav9843.ch
  HGTVHD,   229,  9, 1050, hgtvd.ch
  SPKEHD,   241, 10, 1020, spiketv9845.ch
  STZCHD,   519,  7, 1030, test9847.ch
   CNNHD,   202, 10, 1050, cnnh.ch
  SHO2HD,   538,  9, 1030, test9852.ch
   TWCHD,   362,  7, 1050, twc9853.ch
   TBSHD,   247, 11, 1050, tbs9854.ch
  TOONHD,   296,  4, 1050, test9855.ch
  STZKHD,   518, 10, 1030, test9857.ch
  BRVOHD,   273, 12, 1040, bravo.ch
   CSNHD,   629, 12, 1010, csnwas.ch
   TLCHD,   280, 11, 1030, test9862.ch
  VSGFHD,   604, 12, 1030, logo9864.ch
  MAXWHD,   514, 13, 1050, test9867.ch
  SCFIHD,   244,  5, 1010, scifi.ch
     MHD,   332,  3, 1030, mtvhd.ch
   USAHD,   242, 14, 1030, usahd.ch
  NICKHD,   299,  2, 1050, nik.ch
  NESNHD,   623,  2, 1030, nesnhd.ch
  CNBCHD,   355, 14, 1040, cnbchd.ch
  FOODHD,   231, 13, 1030, foodhd.ch
   VH1HD,   335, 13, 1040, vh19879.ch
   MGMHD,   255,  3, 1010, test9369.ch
   FBNHD,   359,  2, 1010, test9370.ch
   CMTHD,   327, 12, 1050, cmtv.ch
   BIOHD,   266,  1, 1010, bio9372.ch
  SMTHHD,   267,  4, 1010, test9367.ch
  DIS1HD,   290, 12, 1020, test9882.ch
 FSNMWHD,   647, 14, 1250, fsnmwhd.ch
  CSNEHD,   620,  0, 1250, csnehd.ch
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13, 1250, fsns+hd.ch
  FSSaHD,   664,  6, 1250, fssahd.ch
  CSNCHD,   665, 11, 1020, sunahd.ch
    HPAS,  9795, 10, 1010, 9795hd.ch
    HPAS,  9796, 14, 1050, 9796hd.ch
    HPAS,  9797,  7, 1010, 9797hd.ch
    HPAS,  9798, 14, 1010, 9798hd.ch
   MLBHD,   722,  8, 1250, 722-1.ch
   MLBHD,   723,  1, 1250, 723-1.ch
   MLBHD,   724, 11, 1250, 724-1.ch
   MLBHD,   726,  4, 1250, 726-1.ch
   MLBHD,   727,  2, 1250, 727-1.ch
   MLBHD,   730, 14, 1250, 730-1.ch
   MLBHD,   731,  1, 1250, 731-1.ch
   MLBHD,   732,  4, 1250, 732-1.ch
   MLBHD,   733,  2, 1250, 733-1.ch
   MLBHD,   735, 10, 1250, 735-1.ch
   MLBHD,   736,  8, 1250, 736-1.ch
   MLBHD,   737,  7, 1250, 737-1.ch
   MLBHD,   738, 13, 1250, 738-1.ch
   MLBHD,   739, 11, 1250, 739-1.ch
   MLBHD,   740, 10, 1250, 740-1.ch
   MLBHD,   742,  5, 1250, 742-1.ch
   MLBHD,   744, 10, 1250, 744-1.ch
   MLBHD,   745,  3, 1250, 745-1.ch
   MLBHD,   746,  5, 1250, 746-1.ch
   MLBHD,   747, 14, 1250, 747-1.ch
   MLBHD,   749,  5, 1250, 749-1.ch
  FSNPHD,   659, 10, 1250, fssahd659.ch
   MLBHD,   721, 13, 1250, 721-1.ch
  MASNHD,   626,  7, 1250, masnhd.ch
   FSWHD,   692,  3, 1020, mlshd.ch
  FSPTHD,   694,  5, 1030, mlshd5694.ch
 MASNaHD,   671,  6, 1250, masnahd.ch
   MLSHD,   445,  3, 1250, mlshd5445.ch
   MLSHD,   446,  5, 1250, mlshd5446.ch
   MLSHD,   447,  5, 1250, mlshd5447.ch
   MLSHD,   448, --        mlshd5448.ch
   MLSHD,   449, --        mlshd5449.ch
  CSNWHD,   698, --        csnwhd698.ch
  CSNBHD,   697, --        csnbhd.ch
  CBSCHD,   613,  1, 1020, cstv9800.ch
  FSINHD,   673,  0, 1250, fsinhd673.ch
   ALTHD,   681,  0, 1250, althd681.ch
  FSUTHD,   684,  0, 1250, fsuthd684.ch
  FSNWHD,   687, 10, 1250, fsnwhd687.ch
  ALTaHD,   682,  0, 1250, altahd682.ch
  FSSWHD,   676,  4, 1030, fsshd676.ch
  RSNaHD,   677,  0, 1250, rsnahd677.ch
   BTNHD,   610, 10, 1040, big10hd.ch
  MSG+HD,   635,  9, 1010, msgplhd.ch
    FSOH,   660,  0, 1250, fsoh660.ch
   FSDHD,   663,  1, 1030, fsdthd.ch
        ,   655,  0, 1250, sunhda655.ch
  SUNaHD,   656,  0, 1250, sunahd656.ch
  RSNaHD,   666,  0, 1250, rsnahd666.ch
  FSWIHD,   669, 10, 1250, fswihd669.ch
     DTV,  9750, 14, 1030, 9750hd.ch
     DTV,  9751, 14, 1040, 9751hd.ch
     DTV,  9754,  6, 1010, 9754hd.ch
     DTV,  9755,  6, 1020, 9755hd.ch
     DTV,  9756, 14, 1010, 9756hd.ch
  NESNHD,   628,  2, 1030, nesnhd628.ch
  CSNEHD,   630,  0, 1250, csnehd630.ch
 FSNNYHD,   636,  0, 1250, fsnnyhd636.ch
   CSNHD,   642, 12, 1010, csndchd.ch
     USA,   750, 14, 1030, 750hd.ch
    CNBC,   751, 14, 1040, 751hd.ch
 FSNNYHD,   637,  0, 1250, fsnnyhd637.ch
   PPVHD,   134, 14, 1250, ppv134.ch
     PPV,   135,  6, 1250, ppv135.ch
   PPVHD,   148,  7, 1010, ppv148.ch
   PPVHD,   149, 14, 1050, ppv149.ch
   PPVHD,   150, 10, 1010, ppv150.ch
    OBSK,   754,  6, 1010, 754hd.ch
    OSOC,   755,  6, 1020, 755hd.ch
     UHD,   756, 14, 1010, 756hd.ch
    CAR1,   795, 10, 1250, 795hd.ch
    CAR3,   797,  7, 1250, 797hd.ch
    CAR2,   796, 14, 1250, 796hd.ch
    CAR4,   798, 13, 1250, 798hd.ch
     DTV,   480,  1, 1090, dtv480.ch
     DTV,   481,  2, 1090, dtv481.ch
```


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> data ..


thx. 541 is back. no surprises. gotta look at it in more detail later. had updated the transponder map: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

thanks PSMITH. god job


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

rey_1178 said:


> thanks PSMITH. god job


I feel like a boy in my 5th year.  Thank father.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I feel like a boy in my 5th year.  Thank father.


be interesting to see Sw1 and sw2 as well. we had that weird data from sw2 last time. there's nothing in the most recent data to show any surprises for tomorrow. just thinking it's buried somewhere else we haven't looked. know that sw1 and sw2 are spotbeams but there were those weird test channels last time. again, thanks for the data. you're the only worldwide source!

Or ... we just relax, enjoy the summer, and wait for 6am tomorrow!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm surprised actually - no one with test card or who have technical ability to see those test channels didn't show up here as we seen in time of D10.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Network 14

```
,  9231, 23, 1050, test9231.ch
        ,  9232, 23, 1060, test9232.ch
        ,  9237, 19, 1050, test9237.ch
        ,  9238, 19, 1060, test9238.ch
        ,  9230, 23, 1040, test9230.ch
```


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Network 11

```
MLSHD,   444,  5, 1250, mlshd5444.ch
  FSKCHD,   672, 11, 1250, fsmwhd672.ch
  FSAZHD,   686,  1, 1250, fsazhd686.ch
    SSHD,   649,  6, 1250, sshd.ch
   SUNHD,   653, 10, 1250, sunhd.ch
        ,   714, 11, 1250, nfl714.ch
      HD,    92,  2, 1250, dtv92.ch
```


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont think I missed it through all of this thread, but what do Networks 10, 11, 14 and 15 refer to?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Ku:
> 0 - 101W, 32 tpns
> 1 - 95W, 16 tpns
> 2 - 110W, 3 tpns
> ...


Here's "net" mapping that P Smith posted earlier ...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Network 14


No surprises in the SW1 or SW2 data.

Wonder what we'll see tomorrow.

If I was to guess right now ... I'd say 12 RSN's, the 4 new, and 7 new PPV (total of 22 PPV HD). That still leaves 12 missing. Unless the "push" channel is 1080P, that Sacramento is something, maybe the "HD Mix" is something ...

Also haven't expected any new HD on 101/110/119.

We'll know soon ... really thought we would have figured this out by now.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

BTW, the online guide (DirecTV website) does now show the 4 new HD channels along with most of the PPV HD (19).


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Sixto said:


> BTW, the online guide (DirecTV website) does now show the 4 new HD channels along with most of the PPV HD (19).


I see 31 PPV HD on the online guide.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

All I want is FNC in HD after that I have every channel that I watch


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Curtis0620 said:


> I see 31 PPV HD on the online guide.


I see PPV HD in online guide as 133-134 (2), 136-139 (4), 144-145 (2), 147-150 (4), 163-166 (4), 180-182 (3) ... total 19.

P Smith also had 135, 146, and 148 ... total 22.

I don't see 184-193 when I go to DirecTV web-site or in P Smith data (for D10 or D11). 184-193 would explain 10 of the missing but would have expected them in P Smith data.


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Sixto said:


> I see PPV HD in online guide as 133-134 (2), 136-139 (4), 144-145 (2), 147-150 (4), 163-166 (4), 180-182 (3) ... total 19.
> 
> P Smith also had 135, 146, and 148 ... total 22.
> 
> I don't see 184-193 when I go to DirecTV web-site or in P Smith data (for D10 or D11). 184-193 would explain 10 of the missing but would have expected them in P Smith data.


Funny, now the 184-193 are gone.


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

Curtis0620 said:


> Funny, now the 184-193 are gone.


I still see them and with movies listed on them for tomorrow.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sixto said:


> BTW, the online guide (DirecTV website) does now show the 4 new HD channels along with most of the PPV HD (19).


And shows SD version of Showtime 3 on 539 and the HD on 541.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

With some seeing another 10 PPV HD (184-193), seems like that may be the answer to the remaining missing channels.


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

Sixto said:


> With some seeing another 10 PPV HD (184-193), seems like that may be the answer to the remaining missing channels.


Yep and with movies starting at 6 am EST tomorrow - seems that is what is going to happen.


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

Darkscream said:


> Yep and with movies starting at 6 am EST tomorrow - seems that is what is going to happen.


Yep, looks like Satelliteracer was right on the money. Truly disappointing.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

JayPSU said:


> Yep, looks like Satelliteracer was right on the money. Truly disappointing.


Why? We are getting exactly what we expected to get?


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

JayPSU said:


> Yep, looks like Satelliteracer was right on the money. Truly disappointing.


Well - it's wonderful if you want to watch DrillBit Taylor or Harold and Kumar starting every half hour !

I'm sure that is going to thrill the masses.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Why? We are getting exactly what we expected to get?


Because Americans have lost the art of patience and always want more.

If there were no announcement and the same channels appeared, there would be no disappointment. There would be happy dancing.

You can't win for losing.

And, of course, we have zero attention span. So when told that more is coming, we don't pay attention. We just assume that this is all there is.


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Why? We are getting exactly what we expected to get?


I guess I was holding out hope that they could light up some of the HBO's and Cinemax's, and even EncoreHD. Us premium movie channel subs can't wait for those, especially since Dish and FiOS have them now.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

FSHHD, 678, 11, 1250, fshouhd.ch

Does this mean Fox Sports Houston will now be one of the full time RSN's? This would be good news indeed.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

ShawnL25 said:


> FSHHD, 678, 11, 1250, fshouhd.ch
> 
> Does this mean Fox Sports Houston will now be one of the full time RSN's? This would be good news indeed.


Yep, mentioned that earlier. That's one of the 3 that may be new, or they're just moving the part-time channel to D11. It may be the later.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

JayPSU said:


> I guess I was holding out hope that they could light up some of the HBO's and Cinemax's, and even EncoreHD. Us premium movie channel subs can't wait for those, especially since Dish and FiOS have them now.


They will get here. Relax. It won't be that long.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> Because Americans have lost the art of patience and always want more.
> 
> If there were no announcement and the same channels appeared, there would be no disappointment. There would be happy dancing.
> 
> ...


That must be it. We all know, Direct even announced, that they will be adding more. We also know, at least according to satracer, that many of these new PPVs are only temporary. We also know that they are balancing out D10 and D11, in fact freeing up space on D10. There may even be some more channels added to D10 eventually. This all takes time. We will get their eventually.


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Yep, mentioned that earlier. That's one of the 3 that may be new, or they're just moving the part-time channel to D11. It may be the later.


we will know in the morning


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Anyone have any clue why some of us see PPV HD channels 184-193 on the DirecTV web-site and others don't. Same web-site. Weird.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Anyone have any clue why some of us see PPV HD channels 184-193 on the DirecTV web-site and others don't. Same web-site. Weird.


I checked all time zones and my zip and don't see those, either.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I see 19 PPV HD in the online guide for tomorrow morning... I don't see the ones above 183.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

VeniceDre said:


> I see 19 PPV HD in the online guide for tomorrow morning... I don't see the ones above 183.


The interesting part is that they're not in the P Smith data either.

The P Smith data had 22 PPV HD. 1 (148) on D10 and 22 on D11. 7 "new".

Have all 22 on the transponder map: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Anyone have any clue why some of us see PPV HD channels 184-193 on the DirecTV web-site and others don't. Same web-site. Weird.


I just checked again and I do not see them now - I did earlier.

Maybe we were not supposed to see them at all ? I don't know.

But 184 had DrillBit Taylor starting at 6.00am and 185 had DrillBit Taylor starting at 6.30 - from Memory.

Also they had "order now" buttons and the cost was $4.95.


----------



## jackpot (Mar 3, 2007)

another stupid question,is it worth my while to get the h-21 rec. or is the h20 about the same . thanks for the replies. this has me all confused.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

jackpot said:


> another stupid question,is it worth my while to get the h-21 rec. or is the h20 about the same . thanks for the replies. this has me all confused.


The H20 has a built in OTA tuner. So, if you want to receive locals through an antenna and have the info displayed in your guide, then get the H20. If OTA is not an issue with you, then the H21 is fine.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Darkscream said:


> I just checked again and I do not see them now - I did earlier.
> 
> Maybe we were not supposed to see them at all ? I don't know.
> 
> ...


Too much of a coincidence.

We expect 35. We know of 23 (12 RSN, 4 New, 7 PPV). "Mix" may be 1 more.

So we're missing about 11.

And some folks saw 10 other PPV HD's this afternoon. That must be 10 of the missing.

And it does match the press release.

Just never thought they'd really add 17-19 PPV HD. Just thought it was marketing or PR related as to not release the other channel names until 8/14.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Darkscream said:


> I just checked again and I do not see them now - I did earlier.
> 
> Maybe we were not supposed to see them at all ? I don't know.
> 
> ...


But yet Planet Green HD and the two new Show HDs are on the guide. Perhaps the online guide is automatically linked to the satellite guide? They may have just had the PPVs as temporary placeholders and when they removed them from their uplinks it was also removed from the online guide?


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Too much of a coincidence.
> 
> We expect 35. We know of 23 (12 RSN, 4 New, 7 PPV). "Mix" may be 1 more.
> 
> ...


Why would they remove them?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> But yet Planet Green HD and the two new Show HDs are on the guide. Perhaps the online guide is automatically linked to the satellite guide? They may have just had the PPVs as temporary placeholders and when they removed them from their uplinks it was also removed from the online guide?


I trust the P Smith data. Never any hint of 184-193. At least not yet.


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Too much of a coincidence.
> 
> We expect 35. We know of 23 (12 RSN, 4 New, 7 PPV). "Mix" may be 1 more.
> 
> ...


I saw them earlier too.

And I do think we are going to get 17 New HD-PPV.

Better than nothing I guess.:nono2:


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> But yet Planet Green HD and the two new Show HDs are on the guide. Perhaps the online guide is automatically linked to the satellite guide? They may have just had the PPVs as temporary placeholders and when they removed them from their uplinks it was also removed from the online guide?


Maybe - but the movies started at 6.00am EST tomorrow and the listings were not copies of any other channels - they were all different.
Different Movies and different starting times.

Beats Me.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Darkscream said:


> I saw them earlier too.
> 
> And I do think we are going to get 17 New HD-PPV.
> 
> Better than nothing I guess.:nono2:


Even if we do, our reliable and never wrong Satelliteracer has said that they would only be temporary until other things come along. Trying to look at it as a glass half full point of view, I would rather have them make some money off of these "empty" stations (temporary PPVs) as opposed to leaving them blank....

I do not believe we are getting 17 PPVs, I believe they on-line guide is linked to the uplinked channels. They may just had PPVs their for testing and will put other channels in their spots tomorrow (transponder spots that is), which is why they have probably been removed and do not show up on Smiths data??? I can only hope my guess is correct....


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Darkscream said:


> Maybe - but the movies started at 6.00am EST tomorrow and the listings were not copies of any other channels - they were all different.
> Different Movies and different starting times.
> 
> Beats Me.


Ahhh....Well then, perhaps your guess would be the correct one??? I hope not.


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

HA - 

I just checked and DrillBit Taylor if you go to its listing under the HD version on the PPV movies page and click order now to select a time there it is listed at 6.00am est on channel 184.


and Harold and Kumar are on 185 and 186.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> I do not believe we are getting 17 PPVs ...


I thought the same but am now convinced there's nothing else. Looking to be nicely surprised but nothing in the data for the past two weeks shows any hint of any other channels other then those already referenced.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> I thought the same but am now convinced there's nothing else. Looking to be nicely surprised but nothing in the data for the past two weeks shows any hint of any other channels other then those already referenced.





Darkscream said:


> HA -
> 
> I just checked and DrillBit Taylor if you go to its listing under the HD version on the PPV movies page and click order now to select a time there it is listed at 6.00am est on channel 184.


Damn....

Looks like we are getting those bunch of PPVs and no extra surprises. Well, at least they will be temporary.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Darkscream said:


> HA -
> 
> I just checked and DrillBit Taylor if you go to its listing under the HD version on the PPV movies page and click order now to select a time there it is listed at 6.00am est on channel 184.
> 
> and Harold and Kumar are on 185 and 186.


You broke the code!

found 192, 184, 185, 186 ... clicking thru the different movies ...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I do find it interesting that many are asking satracer about any surprises or additional channels and he does not reply to them at all. He has answered other specific questions. Perhaps he knows something but cannot say or perhaps he thinks Direct knows something and they cannot say???


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

Steve Robertson said:


> All I want is FNC in HD after that I have every channel that I watch


+1


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> I do find it interesting that many are asking satracer about any surprises or additional channels and he does not reply to them at all. He has answered other specific questions. Perhaps he knows something but cannot say or perhaps he thinks Direct knows something and they cannot say???


 I believe he has said that the new channels will be just the 4 announced and HD-PPV which will go away as new National channels are introduced at a later date.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

bruinfever said:


> +1


Send in Jack and Direct would have no choice but to add this channel....


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Darkscream said:


> I believe he has said that the new channels will be just the 4 announced and HD-PPV which will go away as new National channels are introduced at a later date.


That is what he said. I am just in optimistic denial


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Ok, I just clicked on every HD movie.

Found 32 PPV HD channels.

The 22 we knew and the 10 between 184-193.

It's now safe to predict 32 PPV HD channels tomorrow. 17 "new" PPV HD of the 35.

And we know of the 3 delayed RSN's per the other thread.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Ok, I just clicked on every HD movie.
> 
> Found 32 PPV HD channels.
> 
> ...


17 + 4 + 12 = 33


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Because Americans have lost the art of patience and always want more.
> 
> If there were no announcement and the same channels appeared, there would be no disappointment. There would be happy dancing.
> 
> ...


With all due respect I strongly disagree. We are disappointed because most of us here are huge DirecTV fans and expected more from them than 19 PPV HD channels. When D10 launched and the channels went live it was like a huge cannon ball in a swimming pool. No one thought they would launch a new satellite into space (D11) and have its debut be more like a pebble in a pond. (I would be happy with even a few medium-sized rocks  )

I think the announcements from DISH about their adding 17 national HD channels around the same time also gave us confidence that DirecTV has something up their sleeve. Adding 19 PPV HD channels and a few national HD channels as your first display of D11 is well, just plain stupid, and we gave them more credit than that. As Sixto said, this could be premature but there is no indication from PSmith, Satelliteracer, or anywhere else that they have surprises coming, though I hope we're all wrong.

So should we be disappointed? IMHO, yes we should. Even if they made no announcement and 19 PPV channels lit up in the morning, I dont think anybody in these forums would be jumping for joy, and we're the biggest fans of DirecTV!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> 17 + 4 + 12 = 35


=33.  

And that "Mix" channel and 1 other ...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> =33.
> 
> And that "Mix" channel and 1 other ...


Dooohhhh...

And I am a math teacher....:lol:


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

Why do D* play these games ?

Why have these channels listed and then take them down ?
It's not like we are ruining any huge announcement here.

Sometimes I wonder who is running the asylum at D* !


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

bruinfever said:


> With all due respect I strongly disagree. We are disappointed because most of us here are huge DirecTV fans and expected more from them than 19 PPV HD channels. When D10 launched and the channels went live it was like a huge cannon ball in a swimming pool. No one thought they would launch a new satellite into space (D11) and have its debut be more like a pebble in a pond. (I would be happy with even a few medium-sized rocks  )
> 
> I think the announcements from DISH about their adding 17 national HD channels around the same time also gave us confidence that DirecTV has something up their sleeve. Adding 19 PPV HD channels and a few national HD channels as your first display of D11 is well, just plain stupid, and we gave them more credit than that. As Sixto said, this could be premature but there is no indication from PSmith, Satelliteracer, or anywhere else that they have surprises coming, though I hope we're all wrong.
> 
> So should we be disappointed? IMHO, yes we should. Even if they made no announcement and 19 PPV channels lit up in the morning, I dont think anybody in these forums would be jumping for joy, and we're the biggest fans of DirecTV!!


100% agree. We waited with excitement for D11 to get PPV HD??? Very disappointing. For all of Dish's faults, THEY made the big splash.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

JayPSU said:


> 100% agree. We waited with excitement for D11 to get PPV HD??? Very disappointing. For all of Dish's faults, THEY made the big splash.


Patience people. We knew what we were getting and we know more is coming later.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Patience people. We knew what we were getting and we know more is coming later.


19 PPV HD channels is not a good reason for later....


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

This all does make me chuckle.

Been tracking D11 for 5 months since launch, hundreds of hours, been over analyzing that P Smith data every night ... all excited for 8/14!

And in the morning may have ABC Family, a green channel, and two movie channels.

Now, I have all the faith in the world in DirecTV and certainly believe that D11 will be fully utilized and provide GREAT things ...

But it is funny when everyone asks tomorrow about the big day and we're watching some "green" channel ...

Ah ... back to enjoying the summer ...


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Patience people. We knew what we were getting and we know more is coming later.


Please recall that some of us were laughed at when we did the math and said that essentially Directv is adding 19 HD PPV channels. Even Satelliteracer tried to spin it and say it's 19 PPV and "other" channels. Obviously it's simply 19 HD PPV channels. Yay for PPV festivus. :nono2:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

bruinfever said:


> 19 PPV HD channels is not a good reason for later....


It has already been announced that these are temporary. Why would you rather have them leave these 19 spots empty as opposed to putting something there in the meantime (at least they can make some money off of them)?


----------



## JayPSU (Jul 17, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> It has already been announced that these are temporary. Why would you rather have them leave these 19 spots empty as opposed to putting something there in the meantime (at least they can make some money off of them)?


I'm sure he'd like to see Directv make the same kind of splash that Dish did. If Dish could do it, why not Directv?


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

Sixto said:


> This all does make me chuckle.
> 
> Been tracking D11 for 5 months since launch, hundreds of hours, been over analyzing that P Smith data every night ... all excited for 8/14!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the work-- It IS appreciated

Look on the bright side if you want to watch DrillBit Taylor soon you can choose a nice convenient start time nearly every half hour - all day long 

Besides football is just around the corner..


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

JayPSU said:


> I'm sure he'd like to see Directv make the same kind of splash that Dish did. If Dish could do it, why not Directv?


It is the PPVs that people are upset with, even though they are temporary and money making. Do you believe we would have the same resentment if Direct only added the 4 announced channels without the PPVs? I don't.


----------



## travisf (Sep 20, 2007)

Weren't they using Fox News HD as a test channel when they were testing D11? So that would mean they have access to it... wonder why it's not going up tomorrow.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Darkscream said:


> Thanks for all the work-- It IS appreciated
> 
> Look on the bright side if you want to watch DrillBit Taylor soon you can choose a nice convenient start time nearly every half hour - all day long
> 
> Besides football is just around the corner..


Yep, tomorrow Drillbit Taylor is available at 6am ET, 6:30am, 7am, 8am, 8:30am, 9am, ... all in HD!

Wonder if they'll be a Drillbit press release!


----------



## Darkscream (Mar 8, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> It is the PPVs that people are upset with, even though they are temporary and money making. Do you believe we would have the same resentment if Direct only added the 4 announced channels without the PPVs? I don't.


I just think that D* has dragged out this whole D11 saga to death.

D11 could have gone and circled Mars and back in that time it has taken them to do - pretty much squat - in getting new National Channels.

Negotiations are not THAT difficult if you have the will to get a deal done.

D* is standing still - and in this game that is going backwards.


----------



## bruinfever (Jul 19, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> It has already been announced that these are temporary. Why would you rather have them leave these 19 spots empty as opposed to putting something there in the meantime (at least they can make some money off of them)?


If they were going to be empty then I agree with you. But why should they be empty? So you are presuming they lack the carriage agreements to add more channels??


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

bruinfever said:


> If they were going to be empty then I agree with you. But why should they be empty? So you are presuming they lack the carriage agreements to add more channels??


I see no other reason to not carry these other channels. Even satracer has stated that agreements still need to be signed.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> It is the PPVs that people are upset with, even though they are temporary and money making. Do you believe we would have the same resentment if Direct only added the 4 announced channels without the PPVs? I don't.


I would be upset whether Directv was adding 0 or 100 PPVs. It bothers me that after 5 months since D11 launched, Directv can only give us 4 new channels. While the RSNs going full time is fine, I don't consider them new since we got them on a part time basis already.

I know more will be coming at some point in the future but after 5 months I'd think they be further along with whatever contract/delivery issues that are getting in the way of other channels being added.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> I see no other reason to not carry these other channels. Even satracer has stated that agreements still need to be signed.


I annoys me that contracts aren't signed yet. How long has Directv known when they would be ready with D11? The long amount of time it is taking to sign contracts seems very Dish like to me.


----------



## badhabit2112 (Oct 26, 2007)

uncrules said:


> I annoys me that contracts aren't signed yet. How long has Directv known when they would be ready with D11? The long amount of time it is taking to sign contracts seems very Dish like to me.


People who negotiate lucritive contracts know, sometimes the best negotiating tool you can use is "time". Stalling before a signing can sometimes save millions of dollars for either the signee, or the signer...

No one really knows WHY there is a delay, but don't assume that D* is draging their feet because they have nothing better to do. This delay could very well save D* - and their customers - quite a bit of money.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have been thinking about this. Why put up the PPV channels at all when they are only temporary. There are plenty and there is On Demand.

Then we have sat racer saying that they are temporary. Placeholders as it were.

So, I have come to a conclusion. That is exactly what they are. It takes work to get new channels on the air. We have the need to get contracts signed. Then you need to get the source data into DirecTV then you need to uplink the data to the satellite for distribution. But who says it has to be in that order? They are uplinking a stream. That work needs to be done. It has to be done at some time to get any channel on the air. So, they are doing a bunch of them now. But they only have programming for 15 or so (the 4 new HDs plus the full time RSNs). So what do you do? You want to have the uplink in place so it is just a matter of switching the source on a day's notice or less. Do you do the Dish thing and uplink a channel of the logo and music playing or do you make it functional and revenue producing? DirecTV chose the latter.

I predict we will see some channels come on outside of the Wednesday/Thursday window. With the uplink in place, it is just a matter of switching sources (which they do everyday now with EI/PPV channels). So, if they get a contract signed with, say, AMC on Monday, they turn it on on Tuesday. Or whatever time it takes to get the channel in house.

The other way, you would have to get the contract signed, get the channel in house THEN create an uplink, all of which would take time.

If my conjecture is correct, anyone who *knows* is welcome to PM me if they don't want to say anything in public. Unless told I am wrong, I will continue to believe this scenario, so if I am told I am right, I won't say "I told you so" unless and when channels go live at odd days.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lets see if something changed tonight - newest table:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010, espnhd.ch
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050, espn2hd.ch
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050, tnthd245.ch
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020, hbohd501.ch
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020, showhd537.ch
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1250, ppv147.ch
      HD,    97,  2, 1250, dtv1981.ch
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1250, ppv139.ch
    TEST,   144, 12, 1040, ppv144.ch
    TEST,   163,  4, 1020, ppv163.ch
   PPVHD,   166,  2, 1040, ppvhd166.ch
     DTV,  9974,  1, 1010, 9974hd.ch
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040, test9880.ch
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010, kqcadt.ch
    TEST,   181,  6, 1020, ppv181.ch
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030, hdt.ch
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050, uhd259.ch
   MLBHD,   725,  2, 1010, 725-1.ch
   MLBHD,   729,  2, 1020, 729-1.ch
   MLBHD,   734, 10, 1010, 734-1.ch
   MLBHD,   741, 11, 1030, 741-1.ch
   MLBHD,   743, 10, 1020, 743-1.ch
   MLBHD,   748, 10, 1250, 748-1.ch
   STOHD,   657,  2, 1020, stohd657.ch
  CSNBHD,   696, 10, 1250, fsbahd.ch
  FSNOHD,   668, 11, 1250, rsnahd668.ch
  FSFLHD,   654, 10, 1250, fsflhd654.ch
  FSKCHD,   672, 11, 1250, fsmwhd672.ch
  FSRMHD,   683, 10, 1020, fsrmhd683.ch
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040, hdnet.ch
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030, hdnetmv.ch
    TEST,   311,  3, 1040, famhd.ch
    TEST,   683,  2, 1030, foxhdrm9324.ch
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020, kabcdt.ch
    TEST,   659,  4, 1050, fsphd9327.ch
    TEST,   649,  6, 1010, foxhdss.ch
    TEST,   668, 11, 1020, fxhdno2.ch
    TEST,   686,  1, 1030, foxhdaz9330.ch
    TEST,   647, 11, 1010, fsnhdmw9331.ch
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010, msghd9333.ch
    TEST,   541,  5, 1020, shocse.ch
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010, kqcadt9338.ch
    TEST,   286,  7, 1030, grnhd.ch
    TEST,   687,  9, 1050, fsn9341.ch
    TEST,   653, 10, 1030, sunnet.ch
  NBCEHD,   392,  8, 1050, wnbcdt9347.ch
  FOXEHD,   398, 12, 1020, wnywdt9348.ch
  ABCEHD,   396,  9, 1020, wabcdt9349.ch
  CBSEHD,   390,  9, 1030, wcbsdt9350.ch
    TEST,   660, 14, 1010, fsohhd9352.ch
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030, kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,   654,  8, 1040, fsnflhd9355.ch
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030, test9359.ch
    TEST,   661,  5, 1040, fsnoh29363.ch
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010, knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040, kcbsdt9369.ch
    TEST,   646, 13, 1050, fso9370.ch
    TEST,   542, 14, 1030, showx.ch
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010, msghd.ch
   FSSHD,   646,  2, 1010, fsshd.ch
   FSHHD,   678, 11, 1030, fshouhd.ch
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010, test9382.ch
    TEST,   133,  5, 1050, test9385.ch
    TEST,   134,  7, 1040, test9389.ch
    TEST,   135,  8, 1010, test9390.ch
    TEST,   136,  8, 1030, test9392.ch
    TEST,   137,  9, 1010, test9393.ch
    TEST,   138,  9, 1040, test9394.ch
    TEST,   139, 12, 1010, test9396.ch
    TEST,   145, 12, 1050, test9398.ch
    TEST,   146, 13, 1020, test9399.ch
    TEST,   149, 13, 1030, test9384.ch
    TEST,   150, 14, 1020, test9401.ch
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010, test9375.ch
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020, test9376.ch
  FSNCIN,   661, 10, 1010, fsncin661.ch
    TEST,   164,  6, 1030, PPV164.ch
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1250, ppv138.ch
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1250, ppv145.ch
    TEST,   165, 10, 1040, ppv165.ch
    TEST,   180,  6, 1040, ppv180.ch
    TEST,   182,  4, 1040, ppv182.ch
   PPVHD,   183,  4, 1010, ppvhd183.ch
     RZC,   703,  2, 1250, 703hd.ch
        ,   704,  2, 1250, 704hd.ch
        ,   705, 11, 1250, 705hd.ch
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1250, ppv137.ch
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090, dtv268.ch
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090, kima969.ch
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1250, ppv136.ch
```


```
Network 15
     DTV,    96, 22, 1250, dtv1980.ch
   PPVHD,   133, 13, 1250, ppv133.ch
   PPVHD,   146,  6, 1250, ppv146.ch
    TEST,  9300,  7, 1020, gmt941.ch
    TEST,  9301, 11, 1010, gmt993.ch
     DTV,  9951,  1, 1030, 9951.ch
     DTV,  9952,  3, 1020, 9952.ch
     DTV,  9953,  5, 1030, 9953.ch
     DTV,  9954, 11, 1020, 9954.ch
   APLHD,   282,  2, 1020, animal.ch
    FXHD,   248,  1, 1040, test9808.ch
  T101HD,   101,  1, 1050, test9813.ch
   MAXHD,   512,  3, 1050, maxhd.ch
   NGCHD,   276,  4, 1020, ngchd.ch
   MTVHD,   331,  2, 1040, test9818.ch
  HBOWHD,   504,  9, 1040, hbop.ch
   NBAHD,   601,  5, 1020, nbatvhd.ch
   SNYHD,   625,  8, 1030, snyhd9822.ch
   A&EHD,   265,  5, 1040, aetv.ch
  STZEHD,   522,  5, 1050, sedg9824.ch
   NFLHD,   212,  8, 1040, nflhd.ch
   YESHD,   622,  8, 1010, yeshdny9827.ch
  STZwHD,   521,  6, 1030, cin.ch
  STRZHD,   520, 13, 1020, starzhd.ch
   NHLHD,   215,  7, 1020, test9830.ch
   SCIHD,   284,  3, 1040, test9832.ch
  HISTHD,   269,  7, 1040, history.ch
  SHOwHD,   540, 11, 1040, showp.ch
   ESNHD,   207,  8, 1020, outdoor.ch
   DSCHD,   278, 11, 1010, dhd9838.ch
   TMCHD,   544,  8, 1050, tmc9839.ch
  TNNSHD,   217,  9, 1020, 217hd.ch
   SPDHD,   607,  4, 1040, test9842.ch
  FUELHD,   612,  6, 1040, trav9843.ch
  HGTVHD,   229,  9, 1050, hgtvd.ch
  SPKEHD,   241, 10, 1020, spiketv9845.ch
  STZCHD,   519,  7, 1030, test9847.ch
   CNNHD,   202, 10, 1050, cnnh.ch
  SHO2HD,   538,  9, 1030, test9852.ch
   TWCHD,   362,  7, 1050, twc9853.ch
   TBSHD,   247, 11, 1050, tbs9854.ch
  TOONHD,   296,  4, 1050, test9855.ch
  STZKHD,   518, 10, 1030, test9857.ch
  BRVOHD,   273, 12, 1040, bravo.ch
   CSNHD,   629, 12, 1010, csnwas.ch
   TLCHD,   280, 11, 1030, test9862.ch
  VSGFHD,   604, 12, 1030, logo9864.ch
  MAXWHD,   514, 13, 1050, test9867.ch
  SCFIHD,   244,  5, 1010, scifi.ch
     MHD,   332,  3, 1030, mtvhd.ch
   USAHD,   242, 14, 1030, usahd.ch
  NICKHD,   299,  2, 1050, nik.ch
  NESNHD,   623,  2, 1030, nesnhd.ch
  CNBCHD,   355, 14, 1040, cnbchd.ch
  FOODHD,   231, 13, 1030, foodhd.ch
   VH1HD,   335, 13, 1040, vh19879.ch
   MGMHD,   255,  3, 1010, test9369.ch
   FBNHD,   359,  2, 1010, test9370.ch
   CMTHD,   327, 12, 1050, cmtv.ch
   BIOHD,   266,  1, 1010, bio9372.ch
  SMTHHD,   267,  4, 1010, test9367.ch
  DIS1HD,   290, 12, 1020, test9882.ch
 FSNMWHD,   647, 14, 1250, fsnmwhd.ch
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13, 1250, fsns+hd.ch
  FSSaHD,   664,  6, 1250, fssahd.ch
  CSNCHD,   665, 11, 1020, sunahd.ch
    HPAS,  9795, 10, 1010, 9795hd.ch
    HPAS,  9796, 14, 1050, 9796hd.ch
    HPAS,  9797,  7, 1010, 9797hd.ch
    HPAS,  9798, 13, 1010, 9798hd.ch
   MLBHD,   722, 14, 1050, 722-1.ch
   MLBHD,   723,  1, 1250, 723-1.ch
   MLBHD,   724, 11, 1250, 724-1.ch
   MLBHD,   726,  4, 1030, 726-1.ch
   MLBHD,   727,  2, 1030, 727-1.ch
   MLBHD,   728,  1, 1250, 728-1.ch
   MLBHD,   730, 14, 1050, 730-1.ch
   MLBHD,   731,  1, 1030, 731-1.ch
   MLBHD,   732,  4, 1250, 732-1.ch
   MLBHD,   733,  2, 1250, 733-1.ch
   MLBHD,   735, 10, 1010, 735-1.ch
   MLBHD,   736,  8, 1030, 736-1.ch
   MLBHD,   737,  7, 1010, 737-1.ch
   MLBHD,   738, 13, 1250, 738-1.ch
   MLBHD,   739, 11, 1020, 739-1.ch
   MLBHD,   740, 10, 1250, 740-1.ch
   MLBHD,   742,  5, 1250, 742-1.ch
   MLBHD,   744, 10, 1010, 744-1.ch
   MLBHD,   745,  3, 1020, 745-1.ch
   MLBHD,   746,  5, 1250, 746-1.ch
   MLBHD,   747, 14, 1250, 747-1.ch
   MLBHD,   749,  5, 1250, 749-1.ch
  FSNPHD,   659, 10, 1010, fssahd659.ch
   MLBHD,   721, 13, 1010, 721-1.ch
  MASNHD,   626,  7, 1010, masnhd.ch
   FSWHD,   692,  3, 1020, mlshd.ch
  FSPTHD,   694,  5, 1030, mlshd5694.ch
 MASNaHD,   671,  6, 1250, masnahd.ch
   MLSHD,   445,  3, 1250, mlshd5445.ch
   MLSHD,   446,  5, 1250, mlshd5446.ch
   MLSHD,   447,  5, 1250, mlshd5447.ch
   MLSHD,   448, --        mlshd5448.ch
   MLSHD,   449, --        mlshd5449.ch
  CSNWHD,   698, --        csnwhd698.ch
  CSNBHD,   697,  0, 1250, csnbhd.ch
  CBSCHD,   613,  1, 1020, cstv9800.ch
  FSINHD,   673,  0, 1250, fsinhd673.ch
   ALTHD,   681,  0, 1250, althd681.ch
  FSUTHD,   684,  0, 1250, fsuthd684.ch
  FSNWHD,   687, 10, 1010, fsnwhd687.ch
  ALTaHD,   682,  0, 1250, altahd682.ch
  FSSWHD,   676,  4, 1030, fsshd676.ch
  FSSWHD,   677,  0, 1250, rsnahd.ch
   BTNHD,   610, 10, 1040, big10hd.ch
  MSG+HD,   635,  9, 1010, msgplhd.ch
    FSOH,   660,  0, 1250, fsoh660.ch
   FSDHD,   663,  1, 1030, fsdthd.ch
        ,   655,  0, 1250, sunhda655.ch
        ,   656,  0, 1250, sunahd656.ch
  CSNCHD,   666,  0, 1250, rsnahd666.ch
  FSWIHD,   669, 10, 1250, fswihd669.ch
     DTV,  9750, 14, 1030, 9750hd.ch
     DTV,  9751, 14, 1040, 9751hd.ch
     DTV,  9754,  6, 1010, 9754hd.ch
     DTV,  9755,  6, 1020, 9755hd.ch
     DTV,  9756, 14, 1010, 9756hd.ch
  NESNHD,   628,  2, 1030, nesnhd628.ch
  CSNEHD,   630,  0, 1250, csnehd630.ch
   NYaHD,   636,  0, 1250, fsnnyhd636.ch
   CSNHD,   642, 12, 1010, csndchd.ch
     USA,   750, 14, 1030, 750hd.ch
    CNBC,   751, 14, 1040, 751hd.ch
   NYaHD,   637,  0, 1250, fsnnyhd637.ch
   PPVHD,   134, 14, 1250, ppv134.ch
     PPV,   135,  6, 1250, ppv135.ch
   PPVHD,   148,  7, 1250, ppv148.ch
   PPVHD,   149, 14, 1250, ppv149.ch
   PPVHD,   150, 10, 1250, ppv150.ch
    OBSK,   754,  6, 1010, 754hd.ch
    OSOC,   755,  6, 1020, 755hd.ch
     UHD,   756, 14, 1010, 756hd.ch
    CAR1,   795, 10, 1250, 795hd.ch
    CAR3,   797,  7, 1250, 797hd.ch
    CAR2,   796, 14, 1250, 796hd.ch
    CAR4,   798, 13, 1250, 798hd.ch
     DTV,   480,  1, 1090, dtv480.ch
     DTV,   481,  2, 1090, dtv481.ch
```


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

We know we are getting ABC Family HD. Does anyone know if this station is in stretch-o-vision? I hope not. 

I hate keeping the SD versions on my list when I don't need to. When a channel is in stretch-o-vision, I always have to leave the SD version in the guide as well for when I watch an SD broadcast. I much rather watch a blurry SD program on an SD channel than an unpconverted crisper PQ stretched SD program on an HD channel.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Lets see if something changed tonight - newest table:
> 
> ```
> Network 10
> ...


Looks exactly the same too me. Thanks for the update, P Smith!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then I will check tomorrow morning.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Let's compare:

```
Latest list from tonight:

Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010, espnhd.ch
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050, espn2hd.ch
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050, tnthd245.ch
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020, hbohd501.ch
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020, showhd537.ch
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1250, ppv147.ch
      HD,    97,  2, 1250, dtv1981.ch
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1250, ppv139.ch
    TEST,   144, 12, 1040, ppv144.ch
    TEST,   163,  4, 1020, ppv163.ch
   PPVHD,   166,  2, 1040, ppvhd166.ch
     DTV,  9974,  1, 1010, 9974hd.ch
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040, test9880.ch
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010, kqcadt.ch
    TEST,   181,  6, 1020, ppv181.ch
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030, hdt.ch
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050, uhd259.ch
   MLBHD,   725,  2, 1010, 725-1.ch
   MLBHD,   729,  2, 1020, 729-1.ch
   MLBHD,   734, 10, 1010, 734-1.ch
   MLBHD,   741, 11, 1030, 741-1.ch
   MLBHD,   743, 10, 1020, 743-1.ch
   MLBHD,   748, 10, 1250, 748-1.ch
   STOHD,   657,  2, 1020, stohd657.ch
  CSNBHD,   696, 10, 1250, fsbahd.ch
  FSNOHD,   668, 11, 1250, rsnahd668.ch
  FSFLHD,   654, 10, 1250, fsflhd654.ch
  FSKCHD,   672, 11, 1250, fsmwhd672.ch
  FSRMHD,   683, 10, 1020, fsrmhd683.ch
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040, hdnet.ch
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030, hdnetmv.ch
    TEST,   311,  3, 1040, famhd.ch
    TEST,   683,  2, 1030, foxhdrm9324.ch
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020, kabcdt.ch
    TEST,   659,  4, 1050, fsphd9327.ch
    TEST,   649,  6, 1010, foxhdss.ch
    TEST,   668, 11, 1020, fxhdno2.ch
    TEST,   686,  1, 1030, foxhdaz9330.ch
    TEST,   647, 11, 1010, fsnhdmw9331.ch
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010, msghd9333.ch
    TEST,   541,  5, 1020, shocse.ch
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010, kqcadt9338.ch
    TEST,   286,  7, 1030, grnhd.ch
    TEST,   687,  9, 1050, fsn9341.ch
    TEST,   653, 10, 1030, sunnet.ch
  NBCEHD,   392,  8, 1050, wnbcdt9347.ch
  FOXEHD,   398, 12, 1020, wnywdt9348.ch
  ABCEHD,   396,  9, 1020, wabcdt9349.ch
  CBSEHD,   390,  9, 1030, wcbsdt9350.ch
    TEST,   660, 14, 1010, fsohhd9352.ch
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030, kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,   654,  8, 1040, fsnflhd9355.ch
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030, test9359.ch
    TEST,   661,  5, 1040, fsnoh29363.ch
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010, knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040, kcbsdt9369.ch
    TEST,   646, 13, 1050, fso9370.ch
    TEST,   542, 14, 1030, showx.ch
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010, msghd.ch
   FSSHD,   646,  2, 1010, fsshd.ch
   FSHHD,   678, 11, 1030, fshouhd.ch
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010, test9382.ch
    TEST,   133,  5, 1050, test9385.ch
    TEST,   134,  7, 1040, test9389.ch
    TEST,   135,  8, 1010, test9390.ch
    TEST,   136,  8, 1030, test9392.ch
    TEST,   137,  9, 1010, test9393.ch
    TEST,   138,  9, 1040, test9394.ch
    TEST,   139, 12, 1010, test9396.ch
    TEST,   145, 12, 1050, test9398.ch
    TEST,   146, 13, 1020, test9399.ch
    TEST,   149, 13, 1030, test9384.ch
    TEST,   150, 14, 1020, test9401.ch
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010, test9375.ch
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020, test9376.ch
  FSNCIN,   661, 10, 1010, fsncin661.ch
    TEST,   164,  6, 1030, PPV164.ch
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1250, ppv138.ch
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1250, ppv145.ch
    TEST,   165, 10, 1040, ppv165.ch
    TEST,   180,  6, 1040, ppv180.ch
    TEST,   182,  4, 1040, ppv182.ch
   PPVHD,   183,  4, 1010, ppvhd183.ch
     RZC,   703,  2, 1250, 703hd.ch
        ,   704,  2, 1250, 704hd.ch
        ,   705, 11, 1250, 705hd.ch
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1250, ppv137.ch
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090, dtv268.ch
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090, kima969.ch
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1250, ppv136.ch
```


```
This mornings list:

Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010, espnhd.ch
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050, espn2hd.ch
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050, tnthd245.ch
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020, hbohd501.ch
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020, showhd537.ch
   PPVHD,   147, 10, 1020, ppv147.ch
      HD,    97,  2, 1250, dtv1981.ch
   PPVHD,   139, 11, 1040, ppv139.ch
    TEST,   144, 12, 1040, ppv144.ch
    TEST,   163,  4, 1020, ppv163.ch
   PPVHD,   166,  2, 1040, ppvhd166.ch
     DTV,  9974,  1, 1010, 9974hd.ch
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040, test9880.ch
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010, kqcadt.ch
    TEST,   181,  6, 1020, ppv181.ch
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030, hdt.ch
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050, uhd259.ch
   MLBHD,   725,  2, 1250, 725-1.ch
   MLBHD,   728,  8, 1250, 728-1.ch
   MLBHD,   729,  2, 1250, 729-1.ch
   MLBHD,   734, 10, 1250, 734-1.ch
   MLBHD,   741, 11, 1250, 741-1.ch
   MLBHD,   743, 10, 1250, 743-1.ch
   MLBHD,   748, 10, 1250, 748-1.ch
   STOHD,   657,  2, 1250, stohd657.ch
  CSNBHD,   696, 10, 1250, fsbahd.ch
  FSNOHD,   668, 11, 1250, rsnahd668.ch
  FSFLHD,   654,  2, 1250, fsflhd654.ch
  FSRMHD,   683, 10, 1250, fsrmhd683.ch
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040, hdnet.ch
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030, hdnetmv.ch
    TEST,   311,  3, 1040, famhd.ch
    TEST,   683,  2, 1030, foxhdrm9324.ch
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020, kabcdt.ch
    TEST,   659,  4, 1050, fsphd9327.ch
    TEST,   649,  6, 1010, foxhdss.ch
    TEST,   668, 11, 1020, fxhdno2.ch
    TEST,   686,  1, 1030, foxhdaz9330.ch
    TEST,   647, 11, 1010, fsnhdmw9331.ch
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010, msghd9333.ch
    TEST,   541,  5, 1020, shocse.ch
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010, kqcadt9338.ch
    TEST,   286,  7, 1030, grnhd.ch
    TEST,   687,  9, 1050, fsn9341.ch
    TEST,   653, 10, 1030, sunnet.ch
    NBCE,   392,  8, 1050, wnbcdt9347.ch
    FOXE,   398, 12, 1020, wnywdt9348.ch
    ABCE,   396,  9, 1020, wabcdt9349.ch
    CBSE,   390,  9, 1030, wcbsdt9350.ch
    TEST,   660, 14, 1010, fsohhd9352.ch
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030, kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,   654,  8, 1040, fsnflhd9355.ch
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030, test9359.ch
    TEST,   661,  5, 1040, fsnoh29363.ch
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010, knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040, kcbsdt9369.ch
    TEST,   646, 13, 1050, fso9370.ch
    TEST,   542, 14, 1030, showx.ch
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010, msghd.ch
   FSSHD,   646,  2, 1250, fsshd.ch
   FSHHD,   678, 11, 1250, fshouhd.ch
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010, test9382.ch
    TEST,   133,  5, 1050, test9385.ch
    TEST,   134,  7, 1040, test9389.ch
    TEST,   135,  8, 1010, test9390.ch
    TEST,   136,  8, 1030, test9392.ch
    TEST,   137,  9, 1010, test9393.ch
    TEST,   138,  9, 1040, test9394.ch
    TEST,   139, 12, 1010, test9396.ch
    TEST,   145, 12, 1050, test9398.ch
    TEST,   146, 13, 1020, test9399.ch
    TEST,   149, 13, 1030, test9384.ch
    TEST,   150, 14, 1020, test9401.ch
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010, test9375.ch
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020, test9376.ch
  FSNCIN,   661, 10, 1250, fsncin661.ch
    TEST,   164,  6, 1030, PPV164.ch
   PPVHD,   138, 10, 1010, ppv138.ch
   PPVHD,   145,  2, 1020, ppv145.ch
    TEST,   165, 10, 1040, ppv165.ch
    TEST,   180,  6, 1040, ppv180.ch
    TEST,   182,  4, 1040, ppv182.ch
   PPVHD,   183,  4, 1250, ppvhd183.ch
     RZC,   703,  2, 1250, 703hd.ch
        ,   704,  2, 1250, 704hd.ch
        ,   705, 11, 1250, 705hd.ch
   PPVHD,   137, 11, 1030, ppv137.ch
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090, dtv268.ch
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090, kima969.ch
   PPVHD,   136,  2, 1010, ppv136.ch
```


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

P Smith and Sixto - thanks for your data gathering and information analysis efforts!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Lets see if something changed tonight - newest table:


Minor changes with D11: East DNS names changed to include "HD", RSN transponder move, 672 part-time added. Not much.

Still no 184-193 PPV HD's.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Sixto said:


> Minor changes with D11: East DNS names changed to include "HD", RSN transponder move, 672 part-time added. Not much.
> 
> Still no 184-193 PPV HD's.


Thems ares probablys ins thes tests channels...

sssssssssss


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

So does anyone know what the delay with launching more HD premium channels, other than the couple that will turn on in the morning?

Is it contractual? If so, seems like DTV would be in a worst negotiating spot now that they actually have a bird, and customers, to feed than if they had negotiated premium HD expansion long ago.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> Thems ares probablys ins thes tests channels...
> 
> sssssssssss


Those are the 4 DNS West, "Mix", "Push", and two mystery.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Paul A said:


> So does anyone know what the delay with launching more HD premium channels, other than the couple that will turn on in the morning?
> 
> Is it contractual? If so, seems like DTV would be in a worst negotiating spot now that they actually have a bird, and customers, to feed than if they had negotiated premium HD expansion long ago.


Considering that D11 was scheduled to launch late summer-2007 and was only delayed due to SeaLaunch mishap, it is an interesting question.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Things that make you go hmmmm?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Paul A said:


> Things that make you go hmmmm?


The HBO deal was announced 6/13/2007: http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=286351​Followed by the HBO MPEG4 announce for "sometime in 2008": http://www.cedmagazine.com/hbo-to-go-all-digital-all-mpeg-4.aspx​Wonder if the 8mps mandate is adding to the delay.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sixto said:


> The HBO deal was announced 6/13/2007:http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=286351​Followed by the HBO MPEG4 announce for "sometime in 2008":http://www.cedmagazine.com/hbo-to-go-all-digital-all-mpeg-4.aspx​Wonder if the 8mps mandate is adding to the delay.


Wasn't that announced before the delayed launch announcement of D11?


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Wasn't that announced before the delayed launch announcement of D11?


Nop. Failed launch was early 2007.

Mid-2007, the expectation was late-2007 / early-2008 for D11.

The point being that it appears that there was an HBO agreement. Now it may have changed with the MPEG4 8mbps requirement ... or it's just taking some time to get the HBO feed working optimally ...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Sixto said:


> Nop. Failed launch was early 2007.
> 
> Mid-2007, the expectation was late-2007 / early-2008 for D11.


Ah ok thanks. 

You're probably right about the 8mps mandate then.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

All of the PPV HD's are now in the online guide. 31 total. Will be 32 when 146 is added.


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

it's all starting to make sense. But couldn't they have prepared for this by using D10 to work out the mandate issues, prior to D11's new offerings? Is DTV using this mandate on the current HBO HD they are transmitting?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

badhabit2112 said:


> No one really knows WHY there is a delay, but don't assume that D* is draging their feet because they have nothing better to do. This delay could very well save D* [strike]and their customers[/strike] quite a bit of money.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

DarinC said:


> Fixed that for you.


When a company accrues extra cost they pass it on to their customers in order to maintain their profit margins. So yes, it saves us money as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New tables:

```
Network 10
  ESPNHD,   206,  3, 1010, espnhd.ch
  ESN2HD,   209,  7, 1050, espn2hd.ch
   TNTHD,   245,  3, 1050, tnthd245.ch
   HBOHD,   501,  7, 1020, hbohd501.ch
   SHOHD,   537,  8, 1020, showhd537.ch
      HD,    97,  2, 1250, dtv1981.ch
   PPVHD,   133,  5, 1050, ppv133.ch
   PPVHD,   139, 12, 1010, ppv139.ch
   PPVHD,   144, 12, 1040, ppv144.ch
   PPVHD,   163,  4, 1020, ppv163.ch
   PPVHD,   188, 10, 1010, ppv188.ch
   PPVHD,   187,  2, 1010, ppvh.ch
   PPVHD,   186, 10, 1020, ppvhd186.ch
   PPVHD,   146, 13, 1020, ppv146.ch
   PPVHD,   166,  2, 1040, ppvhd166.ch
     DTV,  9974,  1, 1010, 9974hd.ch
  TDISHD,   292, 14, 1040, test9880.ch
    KQCA,  9871,  7, 1010, kqcadt.ch
   PPVHD,   181,  6, 1020, ppv181.ch
    HDTH,   281,  5, 1030, hdt.ch
     UHD,   259, 14, 1050, uhd259.ch
   MLBHD,   722,  2, 1250, 722-1.ch
   MLBHD,   727,  1, 1250, 727-1.ch
   MLBHD,   731, 13, 1250, 731-1.ch
   MLBHD,   734,  4, 1250, 734-1.ch
   MLBHD,   736, 11, 1250, 736-1.ch
   MLBHD,   737, 10, 1250, 737-1.ch
   MLBHD,   741,  9, 1250, 741-1.ch
   MLBHD,   743,  2, 1250, 743-1.ch
   MLBHD,   745, 10, 1250, 745-1.ch
   MLBHD,   748, 10, 1250, 748-1.ch
  FSNPHD,   659,  4, 1050, fssahd659.ch
  CSNBHD,   696, 10, 1250, fsbahd.ch
  FSNOHD,   668, 11, 1020, fsnohd.ch
  FSFLHD,   654, 10, 1250, fsflhd654.ch
  FSKCHD,   672, 11, 1250, fsmwhd672.ch
  FSRMHD,   683,  2, 1030, fsrmhd683.ch
  FSAZHD,   686,  1, 1030, fsazhd686.ch
  FSNWHD,   687,  9, 1050, fsnwhd687.ch
     HDN,   306,  1, 1040, hdnet.ch
    HDNM,   552,  3, 1030, hdnetmv.ch
  ABCFHD,   311,  3, 1040, famhd.ch
    TEST,  9325,  3, 1020, kabcdt.ch
    TEST,   634,  5, 1010, msghd9333.ch
  SHO3HD,   541,  5, 1020, shocse.ch
    TEST,    58,  7, 1010, kqcadt9338.ch
  PLGNHD,   286,  7, 1030, grnhd.ch
  NBCEHD,   392,  8, 1050, wnbcdt9347.ch
  FOXEHD,   398, 12, 1020, wnywdt9348.ch
  ABCEHD,   396,  9, 1020, wabcdt9349.ch
  CBSEHD,   390,  9, 1030, wcbsdt9350.ch
    TEST,  9353, 12, 1030, kabcdt9353.ch
    TEST,  9359, 11, 1030, test9359.ch
    TEST,  9366, 13, 1010, knbcdt.ch
    TEST,  9369, 13, 1040, kcbsdt9369.ch
  EXTRHD,   542, 14, 1030, showx.ch
   MSGHD,   634,  5, 1010, msghd.ch
   FSSHD,   646, 13, 1050, fsshd.ch
    SSHD,   649,  6, 1010, sshd.ch
   SUNHD,   653, 10, 1030, sunhd.ch
    TEST,  9382,  4, 1010, test9382.ch
    TEST,  9375,  1, 1010, test9375.ch
    TEST,  9376,  1, 1020, test9376.ch
   PPVHD,   164,  6, 1030, PPV164.ch
 FSNMWHD,   647, 11, 1010, fsnhdmw647.ch
   PPVHD,   134,  7, 1040, ppv134.ch
   PPVHD,   135,  8, 1010, ppv135.ch
   PPVHD,   138,  9, 1040, ppv138.ch
   PPVHD,   145, 12, 1050, ppv145.ch
   PPVHD,   149, 13, 1030, ppv149.ch
   PPVHD,   150, 14, 1020, ppv150.ch
   PPVHD,   165, 10, 1040, ppv165.ch
   PPVHD,   180,  6, 1040, ppv180.ch
   PPVHD,   182,  4, 1040, ppv182.ch
   PPVHD,   183,  4, 1010, ppvhd183.ch
   PPVHD,   189,  2, 1020, ppv189.ch
     RZC,   703,  2, 1250, 703hd.ch
        ,   704,  2, 1250, 704hd.ch
        ,   705, 11, 1250, 705hd.ch
   PPVHD,   137,  9, 1010, ppv137.ch
     DTV,   483,  2, 1090, dtv268.ch
     DTV,   482,  1, 1090, kima969.ch
   PPVHD,   136,  8, 1030, ppv136.ch
   PPVHD,   184, 11, 1040, ppvhd184.ch
   PPVHD,   185, 11, 1030, ppv185.ch
```


```
Network 15
     DTV,    96, 22, 1250, dtv1980.ch
    TEST,  9300,  7, 1020, gmt941.ch
    TEST,  9301, 11, 1010, gmt993.ch
     DTV,  9951,  1, 1030, 9951.ch
     DTV,  9952,  3, 1020, 9952.ch
     DTV,  9953,  5, 1030, 9953.ch
     DTV,  9954, 11, 1020, 9954.ch
   APLHD,   282,  2, 1020, animal.ch
    FXHD,   248,  1, 1040, test9808.ch
  T101HD,   101,  1, 1050, test9813.ch
   MAXHD,   512,  3, 1050, maxhd.ch
   NGCHD,   276,  4, 1020, ngchd.ch
   MTVHD,   331,  2, 1040, test9818.ch
  HBOWHD,   504,  9, 1040, hbop.ch
   NBAHD,   601,  5, 1020, nbatvhd.ch
   SNYHD,   625,  8, 1030, snyhd9822.ch
   A&EHD,   265,  5, 1040, aetv.ch
  STZEHD,   522,  5, 1050, sedg9824.ch
   NFLHD,   212,  8, 1040, nflhd.ch
   YESHD,   622,  8, 1010, yeshdny9827.ch
  STZwHD,   521,  6, 1030, cin.ch
  STRZHD,   520, 13, 1020, starzhd.ch
   NHLHD,   215,  7, 1020, test9830.ch
   SCIHD,   284,  3, 1040, test9832.ch
  HISTHD,   269,  7, 1040, history.ch
  SHOwHD,   540, 11, 1040, showp.ch
   ESNHD,   207,  8, 1020, outdoor.ch
   DSCHD,   278, 11, 1010, dhd9838.ch
   TMCHD,   544,  8, 1050, tmc9839.ch
  TNNSHD,   217,  9, 1020, 217hd.ch
   SPDHD,   607,  4, 1040, test9842.ch
  FUELHD,   612,  6, 1040, trav9843.ch
  HGTVHD,   229,  9, 1050, hgtvd.ch
  SPKEHD,   241, 10, 1020, spiketv9845.ch
  STZCHD,   519,  7, 1030, test9847.ch
   CNNHD,   202, 10, 1050, cnnh.ch
  SHO2HD,   538,  9, 1030, test9852.ch
   TWCHD,   362,  7, 1050, twc9853.ch
   TBSHD,   247, 11, 1050, tbs9854.ch
  TOONHD,   296,  4, 1050, test9855.ch
  STZKHD,   518, 10, 1030, test9857.ch
  BRVOHD,   273, 12, 1040, bravo.ch
   CSNHD,   629, 12, 1010, csnwas.ch
   TLCHD,   280, 11, 1030, test9862.ch
  VSGFHD,   604, 12, 1030, logo9864.ch
  MAXWHD,   514, 13, 1050, test9867.ch
  SCFIHD,   244,  5, 1010, scifi.ch
     MHD,   332,  3, 1030, mtvhd.ch
   USAHD,   242, 14, 1030, usahd.ch
  NICKHD,   299,  2, 1050, nik.ch
  NESNHD,   623,  2, 1030, nesnhd.ch
  CNBCHD,   355, 14, 1040, cnbchd.ch
  FOODHD,   231, 13, 1030, foodhd.ch
   VH1HD,   335, 13, 1040, vh19879.ch
   MGMHD,   255,  3, 1010, test9369.ch
   FBNHD,   359,  2, 1010, test9370.ch
   CMTHD,   327, 12, 1050, cmtv.ch
   BIOHD,   266,  1, 1010, bio9372.ch
  SMTHHD,   267,  4, 1010, test9367.ch
  DIS1HD,   290, 12, 1020, test9882.ch
 FSNS+HD,   633, 13, 1250, fsns+hd.ch
  FSSaHD,   664,  6, 1250, fssahd.ch
  CSNCHD,   665, 11, 1020, sunahd.ch
    HPAS,  9795, 10, 1010, 9795hd.ch
    HPAS,  9796, 14, 1050, 9796hd.ch
    HPAS,  9797,  7, 1010, 9797hd.ch
    HPAS,  9798, 13, 1010, 9798hd.ch
   MLBHD,   723,  1, 1250, 723-1.ch
   MLBHD,   724, 11, 1250, 724-1.ch
   MLBHD,   725,  3, 1250, 725-1.ch
   MLBHD,   726, 14, 1250, 726-1.ch
   MLBHD,   728,  1, 1250, 728-1.ch
   MLBHD,   729, 11, 1250, 729-1.ch
   MLBHD,   730, 11, 1250, 730-1.ch
   MLBHD,   732,  4, 1250, 732-1.ch
   MLBHD,   733,  2, 1250, 733-1.ch
   MLBHD,   735,  7, 1250, 735-1.ch
   MLBHD,   738, 13, 1250, 738-1.ch
   MLBHD,   739,  8, 1250, 739-1.ch
   MLBHD,   740, 10, 1250, 740-1.ch
   MLBHD,   742,  5, 1250, 742-1.ch
   MLBHD,   744,  4, 1250, 744-1.ch
   MLBHD,   746,  5, 1250, 746-1.ch
   MLBHD,   747, 14, 1250, 747-1.ch
   MLBHD,   749,  5, 1250, 749-1.ch
   MLBHD,   721, 13, 1250, 721-1.ch
  MASNHD,   626, 10, 1250, masnhd.ch
   STOHD,   657,  7, 1250, stohd657.ch
   FSWHD,   692,  3, 1020, mlshd.ch
  FSPTHD,   694,  5, 1030, mlshd5694.ch
 MASNaHD,   671,  6, 1250, masnahd.ch
   MLSHD,   445,  3, 1250, mlshd5445.ch
   MLSHD,   446,  5, 1250, mlshd5446.ch
   MLSHD,   447,  5, 1250, mlshd5447.ch
   MLSHD,   448, --        mlshd5448.ch
   MLSHD,   449, --        mlshd5449.ch
  CSNWHD,   698, --        csnwhd698.ch
  CSNBHD,   697,  0, 1250, csnbhd.ch
  CBSCHD,   613,  1, 1020, cstv9800.ch
  FSINHD,   673,  0, 1250, fsinhd673.ch
   ALTHD,   681,  0, 1250, althd681.ch
  FSUTHD,   684,  0, 1250, fsuthd684.ch
  ALTaHD,   682,  0, 1250, altahd682.ch
  FSSWHD,   676,  4, 1030, fsshd676.ch
   FSHHD,   678, 14, 1250, fshouhd.ch
  FSSWHD,   677,  0, 1250, rsnahd.ch
   BTNHD,   610, 10, 1040, big10hd.ch
  MSG+HD,   635,  9, 1010, msgplhd.ch
    FSOH,   660,  0, 1250, fsoh660.ch
  FSNCIN,   661, 13, 1250, fsncin661.ch
   FSDHD,   663,  1, 1030, fsdthd.ch
        ,   655,  0, 1250, sunhda655.ch
        ,   656,  0, 1250, sunahd656.ch
  CSNCHD,   666,  0, 1250, rsnahd666.ch
  FSWIHD,   669, 10, 1250, fswihd669.ch
     DTV,  9750, 14, 1030, 9750hd.ch
     DTV,  9751, 14, 1040, 9751hd.ch
     DTV,  9754,  6, 1010, 9754hd.ch
     DTV,  9755,  6, 1020, 9755hd.ch
     DTV,  9756, 14, 1010, 9756hd.ch
  NESNHD,   628,  2, 1030, nesnhd628.ch
  CSNEHD,   630,  0, 1250, csnehd630.ch
   NYaHD,   636,  0, 1250, fsnnyhd636.ch
   CSNHD,   642, 12, 1010, csndchd.ch
     USA,   750, 14, 1030, 750hd.ch
    CNBC,   751, 14, 1040, 751hd.ch
   NYaHD,   637,  0, 1250, fsnnyhd637.ch
   PPVHD,   148,  6, 1250, ppv148.ch
   PPVHD,   190, 14, 1050, here190.ch
   PPVHD,   191, 10, 1010, dtv191.ch
   PPVHD,   193,  7, 1010, ppv193.ch
   PPVHD,   194,  6, 1250, ppv194.ch
    OBSK,   754,  6, 1010, 754hd.ch
    OSOC,   755,  6, 1020, 755hd.ch
     UHD,   756, 14, 1010, 756hd.ch
    CAR1,   795, 10, 1250, 795hd.ch
    CAR3,   797,  7, 1250, 797hd.ch
    CAR2,   796, 14, 1250, 796hd.ch
    CAR4,   798, 13, 1250, 798hd.ch
     DTV,   480,  1, 1090, dtv480.ch
     DTV,   481,  2, 1090, dtv481.ch
   PPVHD,   192, 13, 1010, ppv192.ch
   PPVHD,   147, 14, 1250, ppv147.ch
```


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

xanadu1979 said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones that has to get his dish re-aligned because of the new satellite. My signal readings on the other sats are in the high 90's but the 99c is in the 50s and 60s.
> 
> Is there any way I can get DirecTV to waive the fee for re-alignment? The dish was installed back in January and since the other signals are so good I assume that the dish needs to be re-aligned because it wasn't aligned right when it was installed.
> 
> I guess I should have gotten the protection plan. My g/f is really upset about paying the $80.


I don't know if anyone answered this yet but here it goes. I tried to have the fee waived as well - no luck but I did finally get the realignment down to $49.00. My argument was that how does DT know that the installer aligned the dish correctly to accommodate for the new 11 satellite that was installed in May of '07. They told me the installer had the correct numbers for doing the installation properly for the new sattelite - I argued that DT did not have any confirmation that it was done correctly. Now, I'm wondering when it is realigned will it also be aligned for the new satellite 12 that will be launched next year and if it is not done correctly will we have to pay another fee to have them come out and realigned. Aligning of the dish for the new 12 shouldn't be done until it's launched and in place and we should not be charged for that.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

D12 will go at 99, 101, or 103, so there won't be any adjustments necessary.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> D12 will go at 99, 101, or 103, so there won't be any adjustments necessary.


Thank you for that info; makes me feel better about the whole situation. My 103(b) numbers are very low in the 50-70 range and had no 771 messages for any channel. The 99(a) are 0-36 with 7 0s. If I had known what I know now about testing, I would have been able to call DT and tell them the low numbers for 103(b) and had it realigned while it was still under warranty and then I probably wouldn't have had this 99(a) problem.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Chloe said:


> Thank you for that info; makes me feel better about the whole situation. My 103(b) numbers are very low in the 50-70 range and had no 771 messages for any channel. The 99(a) are 0-36 with 7 0s. If I had known what I know now about testing, I would have been able to call DT and tell them the low numbers for 103(b) and had it realigned while it was still under warranty and then I probably wouldn't have had this 99(a) problem.


Yes, I think many of the installers get very lucky when they put in a 5LNB dish and do not check the strengths on the 99 and 103.

Mine was installed same as yours, and I tweaked it. My signals on 99 and 103 have peaked out at anywhere from 75-95, generally averaging 85. I'm not happy with it but that's as high as I can get them.

If you have any ability with wrenches and your dish is accessible you can fine-tune it yourself. My signals on 101 stayed between 90 and 100 when I brought the 103 sat up by about 10 points or more.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> Yes, I think many of the installers get very lucky when they put in a 5LNB dish and do not check the strengths on the 99 and 103.
> 
> Mine was installed same as yours, and I tweaked it. My signals on 99 and 103 have peaked out at anywhere from 75-95, generally averaging 85. I'm not happy with it but that's as high as I can get them.
> 
> If you have any ability with wrenches and your dish is accessible you can fine-tune it yourself. My signals on 101 stayed between 90 and 100 when I brought the 103 sat up by about 10 points or more.


Me, fine-tune it? Well, I have no ability with wrenches and such but the dish is accessible, so 1 of 2 isn't bad. I don't even think my husband would attempt it and he has knowledge of tools. Plus, don't you need some kind of gadget to help you to point with the correct measurements or such? I'm going to watch the installer doing the realignment like a hawk to get some sense of how it is done though. Thanks again for your information and quick reply.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

P Smith said:


> New tables:


Thanks as always P Smith. Info all updated:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2​


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chloe said:


> Me, fine-tune it? Well, I have no ability with wrenches and such but the dish is accessible, so 1 of 2 isn't bad. I don't even think my husband would attempt it and he has knowledge of tools. Plus, don't you need some kind of gadget to help you to point with the correct measurements or such? I'm going to watch the installer doing the realignment like a hawk to get some sense of how it is done though. Thanks again for your information and quick reply.


Nah, you can just use the meter on the DVR. that would require having a TV near by or a computer with sling box or someone yelling to you after every adjustment.

The handheld meters are good and pretty much required for finding the bird but the end result is actually what you get on the receiver, and that is fine for patient fine tuning. I tweaked mine from 20s and 30s to 70s and 80s. Best I am going to get with slight obstructions.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Nah, you can just use the meter on the DVR. that would require having a TV near by or a computer with sling box or someone yelling to you after every adjustment.
> 
> The handheld meters are good and pretty much required for finding the bird but the end result is actually what you get on the receiver, and that is fine for patient fine tuning. I tweaked mine from 20s and 30s to 70s and 80s. Best I am going to get with slight obstructions.


Well, we don't have a DVR, just the receiver for HD with the Slimline 5-LNB. Anyway we don't know anything about the dish and how we would even begin the process. Speaking of the dish, which area moves, the big oval part and/or those white doohickeys on it? If it's just the oval part, I for the life of me can't see how this would move even in bad weather. It's attached to the brick on the side of our house and located in an area mostly protected where rain, snow, wind, etc. wouldn't have much affect on it. The CR claims that it probably got out of line because of weather. I seriously doubt that though. Thank you for the info, but I think the only choice we have at this point is for the installer to realign.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chloe said:


> Well, we don't have a DVR, just the receiver for HD with the Slimline 5-LNB. Anyway we don't know anything about the dish and how we would even begin the process. Speaking of the dish, which area moves, the big oval part and/or those white doohickeys on it? If it's just the oval part, I for the life of me can't see how this would move even in bad weather. It's attached to the brick on the side of our house and located in an area mostly protected where rain, snow, wind, etc. wouldn't have much affect on it. The CR claims that it probably got out of line because of weather. I seriously doubt that though. Thank you for the info, but I think the only choice we have at this point is for the installer to realign.


Sorry, I should have said receiver. It doesn't have to be a DVR to read the signal meter on the receiver.

The white doohickeys do not move. The entire dish moves. There are adjustments for the dish to tilt, to align the vertical angle and the direction it points. They all have bolts that lock them down that may be lose. To adjust them, the bolts need to be loosened and the adjustments made.

There is a document on this forum but right now I can't find it for adjustment.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey guys, I was just out trying to peak my dish, but I can't get much higher then 67-69 on 99c and 78 on 103c. All channels are coming in just fine, no pixelation, expect for when it rains hard.

101, 110, 119 are showing 90's.

Everything appears to be level and plumb.

What do you think could be the problem? Bad LNB? Or am I not doing something right? Does tilt have any play is this?

Thanks

HR20-700


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> Hey guys, I was just out trying to peak my dish, but I can't get much higher then 67-69 on 99c and 78 on 103c. All channels are coming in just fine, no pixelation, expect for when it rains hard.
> 
> 101, 110, 119 are showing 90's.
> 
> ...


since you are getting good signals on 101, 110, 119, try adjusting the tilt.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Curtis0620 said:


> since you are getting good signals on 101, 110, 119, try adjusting the tilt.


Ok but I didn't think tilt had much to do with 103/101/99?

Should I be peaking on 101 only, or should I be using the meters on 103/99 as well?

Thanks


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

You can have 101/110/119 signals in the 90's and still be mis-aligned enough to give those 99(c)/103(c) signals. So when you were "out trying to peak my dish," what exactly were you doing? It wouldn't appear that your tilt is off at this point. Did you remember to loosen the lock down nuts on the EL and AZ fine adjustment mechanisms? Use the Signal Meters selection under View Signal Strength to select a specific 103(c) tp for peaking. I usually select a weaker one, because they're more sensitive to adjustment.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Ok but I didn't think tilt had much to do with 103/101/99?
> 
> Should I be peaking on 101 only, or should I be using the meters on 103/99 as well?
> 
> Thanks


see: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1194131&postcount=44


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Calling P Smith ... calling P Smith ... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1745373&postcount=232 ...


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> You can have 101/110/119 signals in the 90's and still be mis-aligned enough to give those 99(c)/103(c) signals. So when you were "out trying to peak my dish," what exactly were you doing? It wouldn't appear that your tilt is off at this point. Did you remember to loosen the lock down nuts on the EL and AZ fine adjustment mechanisms? Use the Signal Meters selection under View Signal Strength to select a specific 103(c) tp for peaking. I usually select a weaker one, because they're more sensitive to adjustment.


Hey K4SMX, you didn't ask him to post his signal strengths.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey guys I'll get back with you on this tomorrow, I had to stop for the day, it was getting too hot here.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## d1n60 (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been unable to get the new sat (I believe its called D11) on my 5 lnb dvr setup ever since they turned it on. So, I placed a call with Directv and they scheduled a service call to realign but I had to wait 2 weeks for an appointment.

Today the service guy shows up and tells me emphatically that D11 was not beaming in my area (southern coast of SC) and I'll have to wait until later this year when they activate my locals in HD (Savannah, Ga). I have not seen this on this forum so I had him call his supervisor and I spoke with that guy and he said the exact same thing. 

Is it true? Am I not supposed to get D11 signals. My test readings are below 20 but good on the all of the other sats.

If what they're saying is NOT true how in the heck am I supposed to deal with this outfit. Almost every service call I've ever had I've had to fight the bad info these people spew.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

d1n60 said:


> I've been unable to get the new sat (I believe its called D11) on my 5 lnb dvr setup ever since they turned it on. So, I placed a call with Directv and they scheduled a service call to realign but I had to wait 2 weeks for an appointment.
> 
> Today the service guy shows up and tells me emphatically that D11 was not beaming in my area (southern coast of SC) and I'll have to wait until later this year when they activate my locals in HD (Savannah, Ga). I have not seen this on this forum so I had him call his supervisor and I spoke with that guy and he said the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


D11 has the East and West coast DNS, Many RSNs that just went 24x7, Many PPV HDs, the 4 new national HDs (Planet Green, ABC Family, Showtime Extreme and Showtime Showcase) along with the MPEG4 versions of the legacy HD channels from the 70s (ESPN, ESPN2, HD Theatre, TNT, HD Net, HD Net Movies, HBO East, Cinemax or Showtime East [can't remember which], etc).

There is lots of content on the D11 bird


----------



## BigSey (Oct 18, 2006)

Chloe said:


> I don't know if anyone answered this yet but here it goes. I tried to have the fee waived as well - no luck but I did finally get the realignment down to $49.00. My argument was that how does DT know that the installer aligned the dish correctly to accommodate for the new 11 satellite that was installed in May of '07. They told me the installer had the correct numbers for doing the installation properly for the new sattelite - I argued that DT did not have any confirmation that it was done correctly. Now, I'm wondering when it is realigned will it also be aligned for the new satellite 12 that will be launched next year and if it is not done correctly will we have to pay another fee to have them come out and realigned. Aligning of the dish for the new 12 shouldn't be done until it's launched and in place and we should not be charged for that.


I guess I was lucky but I was able to have the fee waived for the installer to come back out for realignment. The rep did say that they could only waive the fee one time so I said to go for it. The installer just left and now everything is peaked into the 90's. I know we all hear the bad stories about D* but this is a positive one to throw into the pile.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

I just wanted to thank all you guys (gals?) for your help and let you know what's going on. Installer came out on Monday to realign my dish. I wasn't too thrilled with this guy because he didn't seem to know much about D11 and the new channels and such. He did realign the dish, but I was still unhappy with the results on:

99(b): transponders 1-8 93, 36, 86, 47, 38 0 NA NA, notice unevens are very low - 
99(a) all unevens are low 50s-60s range

103(a) transponder 15-87, 16-96, 17-0, 18-80, 19-89, 20-98, 21-25, 22-0, 23-84, 24-95

103(b) transponders 1-8: 74 83 70 80 73 82 66 80
9-16: 72 82 69 81 73 84
notice all unevens are low compared to evens

I called DirecTV and a supervisor in technical said that the only transponders I need to worry about for my HDs is transponders 1 and 2 for 103(b) which are 74, and 83 and she said that they have very good readings.

I understand that readings should be at least in the 80s which you can see a lot of them are not. I have the number of the company that did the realignment. Do you think I'll get any info from them about this?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Those are not acceptable results in my opinion.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Chloe said:


> -
> *99(a) all unevens are low 50s-60s range*
> 
> 103(b) transponders 1-8: 74 83 70 80 73 82 *66* 80
> ...


What you were told by the tech supervisor is demonstrably false. Look at your 99(a) readings from the _other_ HD satellite, DirecTV11: all odds in the 50's and 60's and all below DiirecTV's own installation standards of 70, which should be 80.

Additionally, you have two 103(b) tp's, 7 and 11, also below DirecTV standards. What's carried on these two TP's are NHL HD, Hist HD, Weather Channel HD, TBS HD, Disc HD, Showtime West HD, and TLC HD. Watch any of these?

You will experience rain fade (pixelation and total loss of picture) more often, earlier, and longer than subscribers with properly-aligned dishes. That's unacceptable.

In order to get these satellite transponders up mostly into the 90's where they should be, you may have to set your receiver to the Signal Meters selection for a 103(b) and then a 99(a) individual tp, and relay these readings by cellphone to the installer at your dish. Most don't carry meters to read these two satellites, and many are not trained or willing to spend the time to align Ka/Ku dishes properly using the "dither method" with the Ku-only meters they do have.

You can also pretty easily fix this yourself, if you have safe access to your dish and a helper.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> What you were told by the tech supervisor is demonstrably false. Look at your 99(a) readings from the _other_ HD satellite, DirecTV11: all odds in the 50's and 60's and all below DiirecTV's own installation standards of 70, which should be 80.
> 
> Additionally, you have two 103(b) tp's, 7 and 11, also below DirecTV standards. What's carried on these two TP's are NHL HD, Hist HD, Weather Channel HD, TBS HD, Disc HD, Showtime West HD, and TLC HD. Watch any of these?
> 
> ...


Thank you, Stew, for taking the time and giving me so much information that will be very helpful, especially the info re 103(b) and 99(a) readings and the meters to read. I was able to get DirecTV to have another installer out here and try to rectify the problem. I have to call back for them to make appointment; DTV's computer system being updated. When I know the date and time of appointment, I will then call DirectSAT U.S.A. and make sure they send a more experienced and knowledgeable installer to get this done right. Thanks again.

Oh, about the part doing myself, aaah that won't happen. My husband won't even attempt it. I did review info about aligning - not our cup of tea.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Great! Be sure and let us know how it works out, and don't entertain any excuses. You should be able to get the same signal levels on 99(a) and 103(b) as the other satellites. It just takes a little more care.


----------



## muadib (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm not getting the same sats as you guys. I have:

103 (c) good readings, lowest is 76 on transponder 11.

103 (s) good readings on transponders 1,5, 15,16,18,19,20, 24,23, but a 49 on transponder 21, the a 0 or N/A on the rest.

99 (s) readings aree over the place. Transponders 1,3 are in 90's, 2 is 42, and 4 is 38, then 5&6 are high 70's. 15-24 are 0, and N/A is the others.

99 (c) 1-14 are mid 60's & 70's, and 15 is 82. N/A on others.

119 Transponder 22 is 100, 23 is 81, 24 is 95. From 25-32 all except 31 are 98 or over, but 31 is 0.

110 only has 3 transponders working, 8,10,12. All are in 90's.

101 is good, 92 is lowest reading.

I don't have 99 (a or b) or 103 (b). 

Should I call service? And where do I find a listing as to what channels are on what transponder?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Your signals are normal, with a slight re-alignment needed to bring 99(c) and 103(c) up to mostly all in the 90's, like your 101's, 110's, and 119's. 99(s) and 103(s) tp strengths are supposed to be all over the lot, since they are tp's for local HD spot beams. (There are also spot beam tp's for SD local stations on the 101 and 119 satellites, so you should have a few low tp signal strength numbers there as well.) 99(a) and 103(b) are the same as 99(c) and 103(c). It is the nomenclature used for the national satellites on the H2x series of non-DVR HD receivers. It _is_ all a bit confusing......

DIRECTV Transponder/Channel Maps - Data 7/27/08- All Sats

*Sixto's* (and *P. Smith's*) tp/channel map for D10 and D11


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

K4SMX said:


> 99(a) and 103(b) are the same as 99(c) and 103(c). It is the nomenclature used for the national satellites on the H2x series of non-DVR HD receivers.


Shouldn't that read 99a and 103a are the same as 99c and 103c ???

I'm confused


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

K4SMX had it right.


----------



## muadib (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info K4SMX! The next time it rains, I'll tune into some of the transponders I'm low on, and see if I lose them.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

d1n60 said:


> I've been unable to get the new sat (I believe its called D11) on my 5 lnb dvr setup ever since they turned it on. So, I placed a call with Directv and they scheduled a service call to realign but I had to wait 2 weeks for an appointment.
> 
> Today the service guy shows up and tells me emphatically that D11 was not beaming in my area (southern coast of SC) and I'll have to wait until later this year when they activate my locals in HD (Savannah, Ga). I have not seen this on this forum so I had him call his supervisor and I spoke with that guy and he said the exact same thing.
> 
> ...


Poor, poor. What they are telling you is NOT true. The question in my mind is WHY do they say this? If the mast is plumb it is very easy to dial it in. I have read in other forums that some installers do not have the proper equipment to check signals on the new sats. So they blow you off.


----------



## noles98 (Jun 12, 2008)

The other day during TS Fay I lost signals on both of my units (hr20-700) for all of the satelites except for 101 and 110. Today, I checked the signal strength of all of the satelites. They were all in the mid 80's and higher. Any suggestions or is this normal?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

tkrandall said:


> K4SMX had it right.


If K4SMX had it right, then there appears to be an error in this graph, where the 2nd column down under transponders shows 99s the same as 99a, and 103s the same as 103a.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

levibluewa said:


> If K4SMX had it right, then there appears to be an error in this graph, where the 2nd column down under transponders shows 99s the same as 99a, and 103s the same as 103a.


That chart is not correct as I recall it. I remember when it was just the two spaceways last year, they were 99b and 103a on my HR20. When D10 came on line last September(?) it was 103b, at least the CONUS beams were. 99a was not yet used. They then sent a software update to the HRs that changed 99b to 99s, 103a to 103s and 103b to 103c, with 99c unused until just last month.

As I understand it some of the 99s and 103s spotbeams signals may actually come from D11 and D10.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> Great! Be sure and let us know how it works out, and don't entertain any excuses. You should be able to get the same signal levels on 99(a) and 103(b) as the other satellites. It just takes a little more care.


Stew, I apologize for the lateness in getting back to you. I'm happy to report that all is well with my satellite dish. The second installer did a great job in getting everything where it's supposed to be. We can view all the channels that are available to us and a very, very good picture. We had TS Hanna go through here yesterday and only during the very heavy rain did we lose a couple of HD channels but only for a short period of time. We are very happy. Thanks again for all your help and explicit information. Stay safe in Florida, I hear that Ike may hit you guys.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Glad it all worked out for you and thanks for the update. According to Weather Underground, my favorite tropical storm weather site, we have little to fear in east central FL from Ike. In any event, I am at my mountain "retreat," so the water would have to rise above 4,000' to threaten me. Bears, snakes, and venomous insects are September hazards here instead. The most likely thing to get me around here are yellow jackets......


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

So if I can't get HBO on 501 any more (it just says 'searching for satellite) I have no choice but to call D* and get the dish realigned?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

DrZ said:


> So if I can't get HBO on 501 any more (it just says 'searching for satellite) I have no choice but to call D* and get the dish realigned?


What are your signals on the two national HD satellite transponders?

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)/(a))
[New national HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(c)/(b))
[Most national HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

an mpeg4 receiver and a 5lnb dish.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

:lol: Definitely! Good point. Sometimes you're so busy tangling with alligators that you forget that the original project was to drain the swamp.....


----------



## Resources (Jun 25, 2020)

P Smith said:


> Current table:
> 
> ```
> ESPNHD,   206,  3
> ...


Is this data found at the same SCID? or is their an updated SCID with this information? I have TSreader and a Tuner card, and would love to be able to fetch this information.


----------



## Resources (Jun 25, 2020)

I am looking basically for a mapping between the scid and the service ID# and the service name. I've looked through many scid #'s and have been unable to find this information. Thank you for your insights.

I'm access the KU transponders on 101w.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Your question(s) in this area are better asked on the "iamanedgecutter" forum today. ...

AT&T/DIRECTV Resources Forum

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resources (Jun 25, 2020)

Okay, created a account and posted there.. Thank you...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

So after a dozen years... this thread can have a fork put in it.


----------

